# What is one thing you are looking forward to?



## lonerroom

I usually don't look forward to much and I felt suicidal lately, but right now the only one thing I am looking forward to is playing Fallout 4 when it comes out this November. What is one thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Yeah, pretty much the same, somes video games to distract myself from my thoughts... but on the longer term, not a lot. Each time i try to make projects they're later being replaced by suicidal thoughts so it's a real hindrance.


----------



## Skeletra

Moving in with my boyfriend. I can barely believe it. He even told his neighbors so it really is happening for real. No backsies now .

Also looking forwards to fallout 4, but, doubt I'll afford it this year.


----------



## mike91

Getting my project car on the road


----------



## TryingMara

Vacation in a few weeks.


----------



## lonerroom

thedevilsblood said:


> Yeah, pretty much the same, somes video games to distract myself from my dark thoughts... but in the grand scheme of things, not a lot. Each time i try to make projects they're later being replaced by suicidal thoughts so it's a real hindrance.


Fallout 4 is going to be our best friends


----------



## lonerroom

TryingMara said:


> Vacation in a few weeks.


You are lucky, I have never had a real vacation before.


----------



## lonerroom

mike91 said:


> Getting my project car on the road


That sounds like fun, I still haven't learned how to drive


----------



## abnormalelephant

Staying in college! I feel like I've waited so long for it.


----------



## TenYears

Vacation next June with my kids and parents. Is going to be just awesome. Less than a year to go!


----------



## Kevin001

Building my relationship with God.


----------



## Andre

Why can't you get this ritual every day, humidity?


----------



## SofaKing

I don't look forward to anything anymore. I've finally learned that you can't count on anything or anyone. 

I have work\life goals and I have desires for being loved and loving.

But, I can only live a day at a time because tomorrow is out of my control.


----------



## lonerroom

abnormalelephant said:


> Staying in college! I feel like I've waited so long for it.


I hope you get all A's


----------



## lonerroom

KyleInSTL said:


> I don't look forward to anything anymore. I've finally learned that you can't count on anything or anyone.
> 
> I have work\life goals and I have desires for being loved and loving.
> 
> But, I can only live a day at a time because tomorrow is out of my control.


Yes I have given up on trying to make friends, I decided today I am done with trying to get close to anyone, its always a waste of time. I wanted to be loved too, but no one will ever love me no matter what so I give up. Video games are the only friends I'll ever have. And my future dog too.


----------



## lonerroom

TenYears said:


> Vacation next June with my kids and parents. Is going to be just awesome. Less than a year to go!


Thats good, I wish I had a family. I don't know what family bonding is like. It must be wonderful.


----------



## lonerroom

Kevin001 said:


> Building my relationship with God.


Thats good, I am too, I just think people have screwed up religion. I don't believe what people say in their religions so I stay away from religion but I do believe in god.


----------



## SofaKing

lonerroom said:


> Yes I have given up on trying to make friends, I decided today I am done with trying to get close to anyone, its always a waste of time. I wanted to be loved too, but no one will ever love me no matter what so I give up. Video games are the only friends I'll ever have. And my future dog too.


Ah dude...don't let this bitter old man get you down.

You're a gifted animator and story teller with a full life ahead. Maybe even the next generation Tim Burton.

Trust me...love will come if your heart allows and you kick fear in the nutsack.


----------



## lonerroom

humidity said:


> The only thing I look forward to is my daily coffee, music, and video game session. I make a cup of coffee and pick an album to listen to on my battle station. After the album and coffee is done, I play about an hour of video games.
> 
> I feel depressed on the days when I can't get this ritual to make me happy.


Fallout 4 is going to be amazing, that is something you should really look forward to as well. It will be fun to drink coffee while playing that.


----------



## lonerroom

KyleInSTL said:


> Ah dude...don't let this bitter old man get you down.
> 
> You're a gifted animator and story teller with a full life ahead. Maybe even the next generation Tim Burton.
> 
> Trust me...love will come if your heart allows and you kick fear in the nutsack.


I have been pretty bitter since I was 12 years old, I don't know if I can get anymore bitter. But Animation is very special to me, it would be nice to be another Tim Burton, I always liked his work.


----------



## IllusiveOne

Finally going for my drivers license.Taking my behind the wheel driving test next week.


----------



## slyfox

Ash vs. Evil Dead


----------



## Kevin001

These chocolate chip cookies.........just waiting for them to come out of the oven.


----------



## m20srr184

A biking event that I signed up for this August. I haven't done any sort of race since at least 2012. It's giving me a reason to get back into shape and I'm looking forward to it a lot.

(Also Zelda Wii U, whenever that comes out... Hopefully by Holiday 2016 but I won't hold my breath.)


----------



## hyacinth girl

Starting university in September!


----------



## lonerroom

hyacinth girl said:


> Starting university in September!


Yay


----------



## lonerroom

wolfmouse said:


> A biking event that I signed up for this August. I haven't done any sort of race since at least 2012. It's giving me a reason to get back into shape and I'm looking forward to it a lot.
> 
> (Also Zelda Wii U, whenever that comes out... Hopefully by Holiday 2016 but I won't hold my breath.)


Time speeds by when you have fun with your Sims


----------



## lonerroom

Kevin001 said:


> These chocolate chip cookies.........just waiting for them to come out of the oven.


Those cookies must be tasty, but avoid using haunted napkins


----------



## AllieG

Possibly getting a job and maybe getting into a volunteer program. Oh god. I really hope I get both!


----------



## Kml5111

Windows 10 (Hopefully I like it.) I have it reserved to download tomorrow.


----------



## REPO

lonerroom said:


> Fallout 4 is going to be our best friends


Best ****in friends forever!!!

Im looking forward to finishing my portfolio in hopes of getting a tattoo apprenticeship.


----------



## Lostinsilence

Finishing my probation. I have about 2 and half months left(3 years altogether). I've been stuck in Texas for four years and I want to leave(back to Colorado).


----------



## quesara

Weekend!:banana


----------



## lonerroom

REPO said:


> Best ****in friends forever!!!
> 
> Im looking forward to finishing my portfolio in hopes of getting a tattoo apprenticeship.


I can't wait for Fallout 4!!! 
Good luck on your Tattoo Apprenticeship, that sounds really cool


----------



## lonerroom

quesara said:


> Weekend!:banana


Yay for dancing bananas


----------



## TenYears

Seeing my kids tonight, this weekend, and being on the jumbotron with my son tomorrow at the baseball game lol.


----------



## lonerroom

Lostinsilence said:


> Finishing my probation. I have about 2 and half months left(3 years altogether). I've been stuck in Texas for four years and I want to leave(back to Colorado).


I know how it feels to be stuck in a place you don't want to be in, I'm glad you'll finally be able to leave and go where you want to go.


----------



## lonerroom

karenw said:


> Seeing my niece


Thats good


----------



## lonerroom

TenYears said:


> Seeing my kids tonight, this weekend, and being on the jumbotron with my son tomorrow at the baseball game lol.


That sounds fun, its always good to have things like that to look forward to : )


----------



## Lasair

Hopefully starting a new course in the coming weeks, need to clear the dates with work first


----------



## DNO103

Starting school next month and a vacation in October &#128522;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TryingMara

Just relaxing tonight with a cup of tea, curled up with my cat, watching one of my favorite shows. I've been looking forward to that all week.


----------



## natsume

I'm actually looking forward to going to work tomorrow... I work a morning shift now and I actually like it, and I had a good time today with my coworkers.


----------



## cat001

Holiday! 

I'm going on a cruise around asia soon, going to meet up with my sister in Hong Kong (she's living in China near to HK).

She bought me a pair of oakley sunglasses at 40% discount so looking forward to picking them up too.


----------



## ApathyDivine

Going back to my second job in September. It will be great not being broke anymore.


----------



## oku

My next paycheck.


----------



## mjkittredge

Having a g/f again. Life is boring without one


----------



## indiscipline

October. Autumn. Cozy overcoats.

This:










(those are four things)


----------



## MylesB93

Saving up for a new laptop, almost there! Also going back to University in September. I'll be staying in accommodation with other people so really going to try and work on overcoming SA and building a social life.


----------



## quesara

Trip to Denver this upcoming weekend.


----------



## BackToThePast

The new Star Wars movie. I have faith in Jar Jar Abrams.


----------



## Credere

Fallout 4 as well. I haven't played the previous fallouts but after watching that gameplay exploration video I really want it. I'm not very excited about anything else at the moment.


----------



## Cyclonic

Labor Day and the start of autumn


----------



## ChrissyQ

The full time job I love that starts in September! And this week i'm looking forward to photography group and visiting my folks out of town


----------



## CoatRack

This past Wednesday I got my permit, so I'm looking forward to practice more driving this week with my parents.


----------



## CharlieDowncast

This coming thursday-friday . Buying a mobile gaming tv system.


----------



## avoidobot3000

been wanting to try lsd for years (but never could due to lack of social connections) and now i finally got some ... just waiting for a good day to do it :time:yay:eyes


----------



## feels

If I don't find a new job right after my two weeks is up I think I'm gonna just exercise and study like a mother****er. It'll be pretty nice. Even if my money does quickly drain away during that time. :b


----------



## tea111red

the end of the week.

november.

i'll have less to worry about then (if everything goes well enough).


----------



## Kevin001

Getting my tests results back.


----------



## aricept123

Well put KyleInSTL


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Going to see Watain pretty soon, that should be neat.
Fall is starting to happen, I love the deciduous color changes.


----------



## cosmicslop

Working at SPCA. Dogs and cats erryday. So ready for my hair to smell like pee.


----------



## TenYears

*I Can't Wait *


----------



## layitontheline

Fatburger.


----------



## tea111red

When it's not hot.


----------



## Imbored21

my favorite cam girl or wow streamer to come on


----------



## AussiePea

Mt Fuji on Monday, cooler weather will be nice.


----------



## Tsuba11

Creating my own Graphic Novel Comic Series someday!  
I'm not even close to being ready to fulfill that dream, but in the meantime I just pick away at perfecting my art until the time comes when I feel confident enough to start writing and drawing everything out, page by page, panel by panel.


----------



## That Random Guy

*Oh!*



Kevin001 said:


> These chocolate chip cookies.........just waiting for them to come out of the oven.


Slightly off topic, but, is there a specific recipe you can recommend?

Thanks,

T.R.G.


----------



## Kevin001

That Random Guy said:


> Slightly off topic, but, is there a specific recipe you can recommend?


They were store brought bro, lol. I just put them in the oven.


----------



## tea111red

Habituation. I'll be able to feel less miserable then.


----------



## feckoff

-Going to London in Nov.
-My friend coming back to town in December


----------



## Kevin001

Reaching my goal weight.


----------



## Charmeleon

Fallout 4! Fallout 4! Fallout 4!


----------



## reaffected

Tomorrow ^_^


----------



## TryingMara

Halloween-watching scary movies.


----------



## Fetchbarbie

lonerroom said:


> What is one thing you are looking forward to?


dying....ill be set free once and for all.


----------



## Wanderlust89

I can't wait to move outta here. I've just been too tired from work to call people and check out the rooms for rent.

I'm also looking forward to the fat holiday bonus!


----------



## CookieCrumble

Looking forward to Friday and some upcoming concerts.


----------



## equiiaddict

Seeing my boyfriend tomorrow


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Death


----------



## TenYears

Seeing my kids again. I'll only get to see them Saturday night and Sunday this round, but I miss them, can't wait. I'll also get to see my son and youngest daughter play jr high football Tuesday. If I can catch my boss in a good mood. I think he'll let me off a little early. They're both doing really well this year. My daughter said she just "wanted to knock some boys on their butts" and well, yeah, she's done that. She has a lot of strength and determination and guts for such a little bitty thing.


----------



## MCHB

Halloween; taking my nephew trick-or-treating! It'll be good; haven't been to my brother's new place yet. It'll be good to get out of Cranbrook for the weekend!


----------



## harrison

Seeing her again tonight.

And going to Bali again soon.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

visualkeirockstar said:


> Death


^


----------



## GhostlyWolf

The day my parents allow me to own a Red Wolf.


----------



## JDsays

I'm looking to breakfast I'm going to make in the morning.


----------



## Kevin001

Finding a good SA support group irl.


----------



## Haunty

Finally buying a telescope before spring.


----------



## Orbiter

Haunty said:


> Finally buying a telescope before spring.


That's awesome.
I need one too.


----------



## Damon

Death, of course!


----------



## ninjaslol

Food


----------



## Kevin001

Getting a notice from the student loan people saying my loan payments have been recalculated. Its been processing for awhile.


----------



## PrincessV

*Ever since I found out how to multi-quote, this is just the beginning! *



Fetchbarbie said:


> dying....ill be set free once and for all.


You're really pretty, I know that doesn't change anything, but we need you in our world regardless.



visualkeirockstar said:


> Death


Same goes for you. ^^ :heart



Kevin001 said:


> Finding a good SA support group irl.


Hope that works out Kevin!!



Damon said:


> Death, of course!


 lol, Gotta live like you're dying!



ninjaslol said:


> Food


EVERYDAY! This is what I look forward to.


----------



## TenYears

Cruise I'm taking with my three kids, my parents, my sister and her family. We're so excited. Ship is just breath-taking, it's the sixth largest ship ever built, in the entire world. Seven months, twelve days and counting. It's eight days, seven nights to Cozumel, Grand Cayman and Jamaica. Suites with balconies. Excursions to swim with the stingrays, going sailing, swimming with the dolphins. All expense paid thanks to my parents, ffs, I don't need to bring a dime with me except for stuff I wanta buy. All the kids even have spending money.

Now I just need to start working out lmao.


----------



## Wanderlust89

My fat quarterly bonus.


----------



## TenYears

TenYears said:


> Cruise I'm taking with my three kids, my parents, my sister and her family. We're so excited. Ship is just breath-taking, it's the sixth largest ship ever built, in the entire world. Seven months, twelve days and counting. It's eight days, seven nights to Cozumel, Grand Cayman and Jamaica. Suites with balconies. Excursions to swim with the stingrays, going sailing, swimming with the dolphins. All expense paid thanks to my parents, ffs, I don't need to bring a dime with me except for stuff I wanta buy. All the kids even have spending money.
> 
> Now I just need to start working out lmao.


It's 211 days and counting. The kids are getting excited. To them seven months away is like a lifetime...but it's going to go by fast, it'll be here before they know it. They've never had a big vacation like this so it's kind of a big deal.

I started working out today. I'd really like to drop about 15 pounds or so before we go, and I need to work on my cardio. My dad and son and I also want to go in on some of the two-on-two or three-on-three basketball tourneys on the ship. They have a full size court, with a net over the top lmao.


----------



## paperw1ngs

I'm looking forward to getting out and going hiking! Have alot of gear on it's way, can't wait!!


----------



## hellollama

I'm looking forward to being at school tomorrow. I'm also looking forward to Thursday: I'm going hiking - yippee!! Oh, and Friday I'll see my SO and our little furry "daughter", my little princesspotpie. <3


----------



## Wanderlust89

Thanksgiving dinner with a friend. He will prepare the turkey and bean casserole and provide wine while I make mashed potatoes and gravy from scratch.


----------



## Kevin001

Putting my faith back in God.


----------



## TryingMara

Saturday


----------



## Kevin001

UFC fight this Saturday.


----------



## feels

Going Christmas shopping with the family tomorrow. My bank account about to get annihilated but it'll be so fun


----------



## Dextro94

Getting around to finally obtaining my firearm license


----------



## JohnDoe26

Snow and the cold.


----------



## odetoanoddity

This time next year. I wonder what will happen, what I've done, who I'll meet etc 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## feels

My boyfriend and I will probably take another road trip in June or July. This time up to Montana. I'm excited to see what we can find along the way.


----------



## calichick

I am looking forward to being the best person I can be.

I am looking forward to falling in love, challenging myself mentally and physically, growing with a great company, surrounding myself by positive and healing friendships.

I am looking forward to overcoming anxiety, feeling excited by numerous things, living spontaneously.

I am looking forward to discovering more about myself, trusting my faith and my instincts. I am also looking forward to learning from my mentors, my strength and hard work and leading a good and decent life.

I believe that I am in control and I can make a purposeful, fulfilling living and improve my depression and feelings of self-doubt and uncertainty.

Prospects of: love; career; independence; and growth.


----------



## TryingMara

Finishing shopping tomorrow.


----------



## coeur_brise

Earning money again. I know it's vacay time and all, but darn it. People are moving on up, getting a piece of that pie and I feel so left behind. Lexus's? New cars? Cars from this century. I don't even have that. So yea, working. Making plans to further job prospects. Being a part of that churning machine that either liberates or traps us. Er, I mean, making an honest living.

I should change my last name to "Moneymaker" and win poker or something. Edit: that guy was born with that name. :|

My new name: Miss Coeur Broke and it ain't no joke


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Joining the gym at the end of next month (when it dies down), college and a spa break when I can afford it.


----------



## Kevin001

Receiving my book I ordered. Should be no later then Thursday.


----------



## Kevin001

Watching A Christmas Story all day tomorrow.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Kevin001 said:


> Watching A Christmas Story all day tomorrow.


Don't shoot your eye out!


----------



## Kevin001

DiscardYourFear said:


> Don't shoot your eye out!


:laugh:


----------



## uziq

I have a date for a New Year's Eve party! I don't think it will lead to much (with my date), but if anything, I think I'll have a good time and it'll be an opportunity to improve my social skills.


----------



## dune87

To reach a point where i have to think "ok, what now?"
And the point after that, when everything will be fresh and new.


----------



## TurningPoint

I can't really think of anything coming up too soon... How about tomorrow's NBA quadrupleheader?


----------



## tea111red

Looking and feeling less crappy.


----------



## TryingMara

Margaritas at dinner tomorrow.


----------



## tea111red

Having other things to focus on.


----------



## TryingMara

Shopping for boots tomorrow.


----------



## Mur

New Years Eve party in a few days.


----------



## calichick

I am moving soon.

I got a new job and I'm excited to be independent again.

Mostly because I will be able to have more opportunities to meet men and socialize- outside of the office.

I'm so excited, I can't even concentrate much less sit still.


----------



## TenYears

Seeing my baby again


----------



## feels

Might seem my momma Wednesday or Thursday. Also on January 1st I'm gonna request an updated application for the surgical program and submit it as soon as possible. I really hope I get accepted. This could be the start of a real career. :3


----------



## Kevin001

Getting my book by UPS tomorrow (I hope).


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

the bottle of wine I'm about to drink and this coming week as I don't have work.


----------



## sweetSacrifice

A day when i could be happy... :cry 
Is it ever gonna come?


----------



## tea111red

Going into isolation.


----------



## catcharay

A shopping spree for tomorrow that my bf has kindly offered me. We will probably watch Star wars too, which my younger sister has reviewed as REALLY GOOD.


----------



## no one here

Seeing my lovaaa


----------



## zonebox

I'm looking forward to camping here shortly, probably only for two nights but it still will be a lot of fun.


----------



## cosmicslop

doing fun snow related activities and being in a cozy cabin.


----------



## Kevin001

The start of the NFL playoffs this weekend.


----------



## millenniumman75

Buckyx said:


> dipping added bodyweight


Yes, Less paxil fat.


----------



## Barakiel

Knowing that things might one day get better... it fills you with determination.


----------



## Ineko

for my physical wounds to heal up


----------



## thebigofan

When my friend returns from her trip so we can meet up again.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Barakiel said:


> Knowing that things might one day get better... it fills you with determination.












as you can observe in this exhibit, frisk is filled to the brim with determination.


----------



## anxious d

I'm starting a new job on Monday and I think I finally have the right approach. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## SusanStorm

I'm going to a festival next month and I'm really looking forward to that. 

Just feel like I need to do something fun and get out of the house right now.


----------



## Skeletra

Visiting my brother at some point in the year . He will meet my boyfriend for the first time and I will see his new apartment


----------



## Ape

I'm looking forward to visiting Atlanta next month for a business conference. (Though, I'm pretty nervous about all the new people I'll have to speak to....gah!)


----------



## Kevin001

Watching my Patriots play later on today. :laugh:


----------



## Cil

I'm looking forward for the day I get up and do things and realize they worried me for nothing. I'm attempting to get a new job and it's really important that I do so I'm a little anxious. I need to drive more and I am, but baby steps. In general just looking forward to being more adult and doing what needs to be done.


----------



## theghost0991

I look forward to beating my anxiety back to a point where I have a social group and can talk to anyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MylesB93

Getting through this semester of University (and hopeful passing with flying colours :grin2 and going into my third and final year.


----------



## Nozz

What I'll look like in another year.


----------



## CosmicLow

I'm just looking for a brief ROMANCE.


----------



## Maslow

A nap.


----------



## Kevin001

Watching my Patriots play tomorrow.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

Spurs @ Golden State 

I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## vela

Therapy on Friday. I could really use some!


----------



## Maverick34

Finishing this ab workout


----------



## Fellini

Have a good and productive day.


----------



## cybernaut

10 days until I leave this country for SE Asia & the Middle East for 6 months. F.ckk talk about the stress!!!


----------



## Kevin001

The Superbowl.


----------



## SunFlower2011

Visiting family.


----------



## lavanderxribbons

I'm looking forward to going on holiday next week


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Don't know if this is positive or not but once I reach my goal weight , I'm going to quit my job.

Gives me something to work towards.


----------



## yyyya

Going to my grandparent's house and eating some bomb *** food


----------



## 629753

Talking with people.


----------



## smeeble

Pokemon go


----------



## poisongenius

Nothing
How terrifying


----------



## poisongenius

Btw, if I really have to answer, then maybe the new season of anime Free (I have just finished the first season), and more fanfics of RinHaru.


----------



## Kevin001

UNC vs Duke tonight


----------



## Tokztero

Getting my tax refund.


----------



## smeeble

still waiting for pokemon go.....


----------



## odetoanoddity

Autumn in a couple of days. I'm not a fan of Summer weather.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

March Madness ~ NCAA Tournament


----------



## smeeble

Pokemon go


----------



## Anabanana13

Coldplay concert in June with my sis


----------



## MCHB

Getting my final exam, as well as the course I've been taking, over and done with tomorrow! From there it's just a matter of finding an apprenticeship somewherez! (Which in this economy is easier said than done, lol! Things will pick up again; they always do!)


----------



## Crisigv

Pay day tomorrow


----------



## smeeble

Today's career day and I heard that one booth is giving away free slinkies!!! (also I want to talk to this vet place)


----------



## SeraphSoul

Warmer weather~
I can't wait to do some daily walks around the river!


----------



## Cyclonic

Umm...I have a date tonight? Yeah... it feels weird to say


----------



## srschirm

Seeing my g/f in June!!


----------



## SadSia

I just found a dog on the side of the road, so I'm looking forward to taking care of her I guess.


----------



## Cyclonic

Cyclonic said:


> Umm...I have a date tonight? Yeah... it feels weird to say


Well I just got back and I really had a great time, I think it went well. She's a lot of fun to talk to and I didn't run out of things to say.


----------



## SadSia

Cyclonic said:


> Well I just got back and I really had a great time, I think it went well. She's a lot of fun to talk to and I didn't run out of things to say.


Good job lol, I'd high five you if I could


----------



## Crisigv

Dentist on Wednesday :grin2:


----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie

Getting my T4 from my old job so that I can do my taxes and hopefully get a decent return. Also Doom 4 in a couple of months.


----------



## naptime

I'm going to Motorama in Toronto on the weekend to see some cars.



Crisigv said:


> Dentist on Wednesday :grin2:


What? Who looks forward to that lol.


----------



## Crisigv

naptime said:


> I'm going to Motorama in Toronto on the weekend to see some cars.
> 
> What? Who looks forward to that lol.


Jealous of Motorama, even though I've never been to any other car shows other than the Autoshow. But, I just really like the dentist. It's not like it hurts or anything. I know, I'm weird. Everyone has the same reaction. I'm obviously not looking forward to paying for it, lol.


----------



## TryingMara

This weekend.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

naptime said:


> What? Who looks forward to that lol.


That's what I was wondering too. haha

I guess going to a support group tomorrow, though it makes me nervous. lol


----------



## karenw

The Bodyguard production at the theatre


----------



## LaurelHS

The many colourful tulips that bloom in my city during the spring.


----------



## Maverick34

MOVING the hell outta here !!!!! (please switch the word hell for the F word to emphasize my point)


----------



## calichick

Today is the day I make a conscious decision to resurrect my life and not let stress and petty sh*t consume my thoughts.

To start:

Eating more healthy
Blowing off stress without so much as a care in my mind, to say f*** you to anybody who's life is sh*t and wants to make mine as miserable as that. f*** you to my boss in particular who's life I do not aspire to have.
Exercise and outdoors
Simply smiling more
More in the now, instead of 10 years ahead
Pursuing my dreams instead of waiting idly by miserable in a hell of my own making
BE HAPPY TO BE ALIVE - People gravitate towards HAPPY PEOPLE. I don't want to attract low lives, I want to attract a happy, optimistic man! Who is handsome to boot!

It's all in perspective and I will not take on victim mentality to feel like I'm trapped in a situation because I have savings, I have goals to aspire to, I am an able-bodied woman who will not be flustered or blindsighted by temporary hurdles.

I'm excited.


----------



## MCHB

Fencing practice tonight! Re-did the leather neck guard on my helmet; so stoked. Missed all my friends, lol! They gave me a hard time for missing last weeks practice!

Also, this weekend my nephew is gonna be in town for Easter! :boogie


----------



## heysoulsister

Game of Thrones season 6


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I'm looking forward to playing the new Doom and Gears 4.


----------



## Cyclonic

My Kindle arrives tomorrow. I'm starting to read again and I'm super excited for a magical electronic world of books that I can read wherever.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

a nap zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Andre

Catching up on game and of thrones in time for season six, going to classes starting in may, registering for classes, healing my knees, going to the dentist, getting surgery or whatever eventually, needing less caffeine in order to live, having sex with someone that I like, eventually, and the legalization of marijuana so I don't have any fear from using it!


----------



## Kevin001

The sweet 16 starting tomorrow.


----------



## LaurelHS

I'm looking forward to visiting my parents this weekend and probably Skyping with my sister and my nephew, who is one year old and _very _cute.


----------



## Crisigv

sleep, i guess


----------



## unemployment simulator

having this keyboard i'm working on fixing finished and usable. hopefully that day will come... although its looking less and less like a possibility.
:/


----------



## SeraphSoul

I get to hang out with my bestie tomorrow!
Can't wait for that! ^^


----------



## TheGuardian

Getting a job, if i can get passed the fear of the interview and first few days of work..


----------



## smeeble

I got some moolah and I'm buying these awesome cookies for a dollar at the store B)


----------



## Kovu

Zelda U is the only thing I have to look forward to and it doesn't even have a release date it's just scheduled to release this year.


----------



## Kevin001

Watching North Carolina whoop some *** this weekend.


----------



## lonerroom

Kevin001 said:


> The sweet 16 starting tomorrow.


You're turning 16? I thought you were 25


----------



## Kevin001

lonerroom said:


> You're turning 16? I thought you were 25


College basketball reference, lol.


----------



## lonerroom

Kevin001 said:


> College basketball reference, lol.


Oh, watching sports makes me sleepy, I'm going to bed now. Be sure you don't sleep in the hideaway bed with Fuller, if he has something to drink, he's gonna wet the bed! 
He just had 15 cans of Pepsi tonight!


----------



## lonerroom

MCHB said:


> Fencing practice tonight! Re-did the leather neck guard on my helmet; so stoked. Missed all my friends, lol! They gave me a hard time for missing last weeks practice!
> 
> Also, this weekend my nephew is gonna be in town for Easter! :boogie


Well aren't you lucky? Some people don't have brothers and sisters therefore they cannot have nieces and nephews, therefore they cannot have family time


----------



## lonerroom

smeeble said:


> I got some moolah and I'm buying these awesome cookies for a dollar at the store B)


Smeebles shouldn't drink Moolah Juice because it causes their Smeebly Smoodles to turn green in the violet rooms in the cabins near the Porchy Lake.


----------



## meepie

MLS


----------



## SeraphSoul

Warmer weather, sunshine, the nice days after winter!!!
It's strange, but I feel like the weather affects me...
I feel glum or tired when it's gloomy, gray, & cold outside.
But I feel happy & more energetic when it's bright, warm, & sunny outside!


----------



## AllTheSame

Two months to go. I cannot ****** wait. My kids are just...going to be blown away. We have three excursions in Cozumel, The Caymans and Jamaica, eight days seven nights, room with a balcony. It's going to be ****** awesome.


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

getting a good job that's what i think about now


----------



## Kevin001

SickAndTiredofSA said:


> getting a good job that's what i think about now


Same .


----------



## Crisigv

I'm looking forward to this day being done, because I'm already miserable.


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

Kevin001 said:


> Same .


Good luck! :smile2:


----------



## flockfox

giving birth in a few months


----------



## AllTheSame

@flockfox Wow, congratulations! Take care of you and your babybump 

I'm looking forward to having the weekend with my kids. The cousins will be over so it will be five kids, three adults...we're seriously outnumbered. Going to be fun though, and we have a MLS game with awesome seats on Sunday. I miss them, can't wait to see them.


----------



## harrison

Going to a great exhibition at the gallery today - of Tang China. Will do a lot of walking through the gardens as well, it's a beautiful day here in Sydney.


----------



## TryingMara

Concert.


----------



## CWe

Soda and the internet


----------



## SeraphSoul

The right opportunity for progressing forward in life!


----------



## elise92

Wednesday after my exam is done!


----------



## SeraphSoul

It's going to be 70 degrees on Monday! ^w^
I can't wait for the warm sunshine~


----------



## akari

Salsa festival in May. I'm quite a bit anxious but still looking forward to it


----------



## Crisigv

Dinner with the work ladies on Sunday.


----------



## smeeble

getting out of this *****ing school


----------



## AllTheSame

Houston Dynamo game (MLS) with my kids tonight, Houston Astros game with them tomorrow.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## smeeble

After 11 years my mom's finally divorcing my stepdad, the only thing I'm kind of upset about is that she wasted all these years with him and I feel like my childhood was wasted. It's going to be hard and we basically have to hide from him but I'm looking forward to the future:heart


----------



## Vlk

The lecture I am organizing tonight.


----------



## calichick

I have a GAME PLAN for FRIDAY NIGHT and I'm pumped about it.

Tomorrow:

4:30 pm - I have a spring party with my friend. Stay for maybe an hour or so.
6:00 pm - Friday happy hour downtown. Still need to pick a bar, deciding between 2-3, may just go to 2 or 3 in total. Need to meet the after work guys who just want to get laid and aren't thinking much more clearly than I myself am.
8-9:00 pm - Maybe hit a club or get together with some of my other friends for some late night fun.

I have no idea what I'm going to wear tomorrow. I was thinking jeans and a cute top early on, but I need to dress it up cause these legs are dying to be freed. Maybe a skirt and blouse and heels to spice it up.

Only one thing on my mind: I need to have sex. Like yesterday. It's not even funny. Need to get f***ed up, screwed over, p***ded the sh*t out of. It's just not healthy to be living like this all abstinent and sh*t. I'm unstable.

Need to try on outfits. Many, *many* outfits. Need to look downright nasty f**kable

Cheers to everyone who is planning their Friday nights all week.

Work hard, play even harder.


----------



## AllTheSame

@calichick pics or it didn't happen


----------



## calichick

AllTheSame said:


> @calichick pics or it didn't happen


What didn't happen, exactly?

The sex? Didn't happen yet.

The outfit? Didn't happen yet either.

My unblinding optimism? Wish I could capture that on camera.


----------



## Humesday

errr .... uhhhh.... I'm looking forward to jogging .... and then maybe some far-out meditation. I might even throw a movie into the mix. I try to live it up once in a while.


----------



## AllTheSame

calichick said:


> What didn't happen, exactly?
> 
> The sex? Didn't happen yet.
> 
> The outfit? Didn't happen yet either.
> 
> My unblinding optimism? Wish I could capture that on camera.


Good luck to you. Hope you post an update. The anticipation is just killing me. Don't forget to have whatever fine specimen of man you capture in your web to put a jimmy on it. And don't put his tender heart in a blender, Cali.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## calichick

I don't need luck. Luck never did sh*t for anybody


----------



## GothamLullaby

My online business 😀 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Traveling interstate by motorcycle, and volunteering for the needy.

*Edits, well okay, that was two things.


----------



## AllTheSame

Long term, I'm looking forward to the cruise with my family...we've been planning it and looking forward to it for a little over a year now. Less than one month to go. My kids are gonna be so blown away.

Short term I'm looking forward to a relaxing weekend, with no plans for once.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Currently; shadowing at a hospital for my clinical for my occupations therapy program...

Getting my license 

And a job


----------



## shana

I look forward to traveling the world. 
I look forward to being an independent adult, and trying to live life on my own terms, under my own management. Which also means getting my own place.


----------



## smeeble

I'm going to see the new captain america this weekend!


----------



## Friendonkey

Pokemon Sun and Moon


----------



## feels

Building legos tomorrow with my two favorite people from work.


----------



## SunFlower2011

ice cream!


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> Building legos tomorrow with my two favorite people from work.


#friendshipgoals


----------



## theloneleopard

shana said:


> I look forward to traveling the world.
> I look forward to being an independent adult, and trying to live life on my own terms, under my own management. Which also means getting my own place.


THIS.


----------



## Kevin001

Voice chatting on Skype in a few. Wish me luck.


----------



## Vlk

The possibility of being invited to a couple of birthday parties.


----------



## Kevin001

NBA Finals Game 1 later on tonight.


----------



## Hikin

Getting an electric guitar.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Quitting a job I just started when I get a better job.


----------



## That Random Guy

*Well..*

Aside from death, I have high hopes of actually being normal and living life well enough.

Isn't going so great now... but trying with what I can.


----------



## lostboyslikemearefree

The future.


----------



## AllTheSame

EmoDireWolf said:


> Going on a nice long vacation away from everything. I just can't wait!


Me too  Enjoy yours, my goal is to not have any regrets, to take lots of risks and to try the things that scare me or freak me out a little lol.

Less than three days from now I'll be on one of the biggest ships in the world with family, headed for Cozumel, Cancun and Jamaica. For eight days, seven nights. Nice room with a balcony. Excursions at every port. We're going sailing, snorkeling, hiking on one of the islands, swimming with the stingrays. Is going to be breathtaking, just awesome. My kids have never had a vacation like this so they're just going to be blown away.

The ship itself is just amazing. Five huge waterslides, rock climbing wall, Jacuzzis that hang out over the side of the ship, full basketball court, 3d movie theatre, ice skating rink, library, nightclubs, Flowrider surf simulator, putt putt golf course, outdoor movie screen. Tons of five star restaurants.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

E3 2016....I loved last year's show (even though half the games sucked when they got released) but im excited to see what happens this year


----------



## harrison

AllTheSame said:


> Me too  Enjoy yours, my goal is to not have any regrets, to take lots of risks and to try the things that scare me or freak me out a little lol.
> 
> Less than three days from now I'll be on one of the biggest ships in the world with family, headed for Cozumel, Cancun and Jamaica. For eight days, seven nights. Nice room with a balcony. Excursions at every port. We're going sailing, snorkeling, hiking on one of the islands, swimming with the stingrays. Is going to be breathtaking, just awesome. My kids have never had a vacation like this so they're just going to be blown away.
> 
> The ship itself is just amazing. Five huge waterslides, rock climbing wall, Jacuzzis that hang out over the side of the ship, full basketball court, 3d movie theatre, ice skating rink, library, nightclubs, Flowrider surf simulator, putt putt golf course, outdoor movie screen. Tons of five star restaurants.


Wow - that looks fantastic mate. No wonder you're excited. I hope you and the family have an amazing time.

( I'm coming too btw.  )


----------



## harrison

I'm looking forward to going to the book market again tomorrow and seeing my friend there. Also going up to hopefully see my ex and my son if he's there. I miss them.


----------



## AllTheSame

don said:


> Wow - that looks fantastic mate. No wonder you're excited. I hope you and the family have an amazing time.
> 
> ( I'm coming too btw.  )


Thanks Don. I have lots of alternates from work to go in my place, if I got sick  The only thing that can get in the way of anything is myself. I'm gonna try to use this as an opportunity to push myself wrt my anxiety. For ex the surf simulator has huge lines, and so I'm gonna be surfing in front of hundreds of people watching. But I've done it before. It's fun. I just need to move through the anxiety and allow myself to have fun. And my daughter is a lot like me. We might need some "down" time at some point and we've already talked about that. Being on a ship with 5,000 other people with no alone time for a week could get overwhelming....but there are ways to slow down for a while if we need to. We can go see a movie. Or just go back to the room and order room service and have lunch on the balcony, or whatevs. I'm a little anxious it might be too much, too many people, but I think we'll do fine. We're excited.


----------



## harrison

AllTheSame said:


> Thanks Don. I have lots of alternates from work to go in my place, if I got sick  The only thing that can get in the way of anything is myself. I'm gonna try to use this as an opportunity to push myself wrt my anxiety. For ex the surf simulator has huge lines, and so I'm gonna be surfing in front of hundreds of people watching. But I've done it before. It's fun. I just need to move through the anxiety and allow myself to have fun. And my daughter is a lot like me. We might need some "down" time at some point and we've already talked about that. Being on a ship with 5,000 other people with no alone time for a week could get overwhelming....but there are ways to slow down for a while if we need to. We can go see a movie. Or just go back to the room and order room service and have lunch on the balcony, or whatevs. I'm a little anxious it might be too much, too many people, but I think we'll do fine. We're excited.


Yeah I would find that daunting too - the surfing thing. Will be fun though if you can push through the anxiety. And as you say, you can always have a bit of time to yourselves in your rooms.

I've never been on a cruise but I recently spent a couple of months up in Sydney and I'd often see huge ships moored there as I went over the Harbour Bridge - they looked magnificent. I hope you all have a fantastic time.


----------



## Crisigv

I guess I am looking forward to work, so I have a few hours of distraction. Unless it's not busy.


----------



## Kevin001

Game 4 of the NBA Finals tonight.


----------



## XRik7X

Friendonkey said:


> Pokemon Sun and Moon


Me too, have my money ready to insta buy it when they put it in America


----------



## JohnDoe26

My next pay day.


----------



## AllTheSame

Cruise vacation is two days away! I'm looking forward to it but also realizing (once again) I'll be the only one there that's single. My parents have offered three times now to watch my kids if I want to go out on my own on the ship. They're so funny. Dafuq am I going to do go out and meet some girl and....go where, and do what? Lmao. I have three kids, so....yeah....I may as well have leprosy or something. A single guy with kids is like instant woman-repellant.

But I'm looking forward to it so much. It's all about my kids, really. They've never, ever been on a vacation like this. I've been on a cruise before (years ago) and so I know they're just going to be blown away.


----------



## Skeletra

Sleeping in on Sunday D:
Omg I'm going to slip in to a mini coma.
I was looking forwards to going to the medieval fair, but I might skip it this year as well.


----------



## harrison

Rare Book Week and selling books again.


----------



## Spyce

Besides sleep- which I did not get much of last night- I am looking forward to going to the family BBQ this afternoon  I just hope it warms up and the weather stays nice. No rain, no cold weather.... it needs to be perfect, just like last year


----------



## survivor000

This morning I terminated my membership with Weight Watchers. *YAAY!*

Looking forward to a points | exchanges free lifestyle with some exercise I enjoy. 

*:boogie**:boogie**:boogie**:boogie**:boogie**:boogie**:boogie**:boogie**:boogie**:boogie*


----------



## kivi

Last year, I found a book about how to play bridge. I am really curious about it and I want to learn it this summer (actually I don't really know about card games except the ones on the computers). 

Sometimes we spend our holidays in a small distinct in summer and I luckily realized that there was a bridge club just next to the house we stay. It could be a nice practice to play in there but I'll be just too weird in there. People who go there seem really older than me and I'll probably look funny around them.


----------



## PsychoPineapple

The end


----------



## Aribeth

death


----------



## Charmander

Going to Florida at the end of August. It's one of the best places I've ever visited and it's been so long since I went.  

I also haven't flown anywhere other than Ireland in just over 6 years so I think my legs are gonna be shocked to see sunlight.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Charmander said:


> Going to Florida at the end of August. It's one of the best places I've ever visited and it's been so long since I went.
> 
> I also haven't flown anywhere other than Ireland in just over 6 years so I think my legs are gonna be shocked to see sunlight.


 That's cool. That's a pretty long trip. What are you going to do there? Just vacation?


----------



## Charmander

WillYouStopDave said:


> That's cool. That's a pretty long trip. What are you going to do there? Just vacation?


Yeah just for a few weeks.


----------



## AnxiousGuy9

Going to spend the fourth of July weekend with my parents and kids RVing at Lake Livingston. The fireworks last year were just awesome, and we were probably 100 yards from where they were setting them off. Looking forward to beach volleyball, swimming, fishing, barbequing, spending time with my kids.


----------



## 8888

Getting a new mentor.


----------



## Virgo

I think going back to school on Tuesday. It's a mixture of dreading and looking forward to it. I really need something to do with my life at the moment.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

July Summer festivals !


----------



## Smiddy

Battlefield 1 hype!

And Half Life 3... I will wait forever ; - ;


----------



## Cyan22

Moving into our new house, just two more weeks to go =) 
I really like it too, which is good because this'll be the first time we live in a house for more than 2-3 years.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Hopefully getting some new irl friends soon  I feel like I've been chasing lies and shadows for years...


----------



## Kevin001

My off day tomorrow.


----------



## survivor000

I am looking forward to hauling two carloads of three generations of junk to the auction a couple blocks away.

They take it from me and I get some money for it. I have another four carloads lined up this summer and fall.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm meeting an old high school teacher of mine on Friday (officially this time) about a job opportunity. She said it will be worth my time. :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

My off day on Monday.


----------



## Kevin001

Having our toilet fixed.


----------



## Dream23

Visiting my friend in Main this fall.


----------



## CalvinCandie

Selling my video games and other items. Visiting my brother in Atlanta.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Fall, I like the season of Fall. A very beautiful time of year


----------



## SoundsOfSilence

Getting into the groove of school again. I'll probably hate the first day, but at this point, anything's better than this lonely summer. :serious:


----------



## TryingMara

Going on vacation soon.


----------



## smeeble

Going to take a walk across a huge bridge and I'm going back home soon


----------



## PhantomSon17

Mostly looking forward Mass Effect Andromeda release. Video game releases and soccer are the only real things I have to look forward to. Honestly suicide has crossed my mind and if it wasn't for those two, I'm afraid of what would happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Finally getting a ****ing job. 
When God, when is this happening? I have faith it will be soon though.


----------



## Lawrencepa

Joining a boardgame club that's starting soon in my area. As exciting as things get in my life


----------



## TryingMara

The weekend. Even if I do nothing, I'll be away from work.


----------



## sad1231234

Nothing really. Maybe going out on my own


----------



## Mrs Robot

Going to Wizard World this weekend <3


----------



## MTCC27

Taking a nap.


----------



## TryingMara

An upcoming festival.


----------



## Findedeux

Have three meetups next week so that will be exciting.

I also got a girl's number recently so I am hoping I will start texting her and becoming more friendly with her.


----------



## TryingMara

EmoDireWolf said:


> Going to Wizard World this weekend <3


Lucky. How was it?


----------



## skys

Hopefully graduating & finding a job in a year's time.


----------



## Findedeux

That actually sounds pretty fun.

I love board games.



Lawrencepa said:


> Joining a boardgame club that's starting soon in my area. As exciting as things get in my life


----------



## Mrs Robot

TryingMara said:


> Lucky. How was it?


Pretty awesome. I was amazed by how all the different fandoms are combined into one convention.


----------



## TryingMara

EmoDireWolf said:


> Pretty awesome. I was amazed by how all the different fandoms are combined into one convention.


Very cool, it looked like it would be a good time. Which fandom(s) in particular were you going there to see?


----------



## 1111volcano

Football season 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawrencepa

Findedeux said:


> That actually sounds pretty fun.
> 
> I love board games.
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrencepa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joining a boardgame club that's starting soon in my area. As exciting as things get in my life
Click to expand...

I've been twice now. Although it's not really a club more of a place to go with friends. It's definitely a cool place to go to. Cheap and spend as much time as you want their


----------



## TheWarrior

I found this thread just in time, haha.
I was listening to some old music and it made me think about how everything disappears and is easily forgotten. You, me, our families, everything we love will someday disappear and be completely forgot.
Why do we fight? If everything is so small...

Why do I fight against myself everyday? So much suffering, anxiety, sadness, pain. And I'm still fighting. To have a better looking body, to be the person I want to become phisically and mentally. And I'm far from both.

I was lying on the floor thinking about it, and just decided to put myself standing again, and keep fighting. I've put my blindfold in myself again, and I'll forget about the meaningless of everything, and keep fighting with my eyes closed to this tragic truth.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Watching the Maia vs Condit fight later
~ Not working today....phew
~ Video chatting soon?.....fingers crossed


----------



## slyfox

Fresh cranberries being sold in supermarkets. Think I probably have at least another month to wait. I don't like the sweetened canned kind that a lot of other people like. I love sour foods, so I love them fresh. Too many of them seem to be hard on the teeth and cause heartburn though


----------



## slyfox

Also 

Ash vs Evil Dead
The Walking Dead - even though it seems to be going downhill. 
Halloween
Better Call Saul - think this might not be until 2017


----------



## Kevin001

Watching The Strain season 3 premiere tonight.....its been a long wait.


----------



## Kevin001

Video chatting on Monday.


----------



## Kevin001

Seeing my Patriots play this Sunday night.....at least some of the game (work).


----------



## Cascades

A week off from work starting on Tuesday night


----------



## Kevin001

Seeing @CurrentlyJaded on Saturday. :mushy


----------



## Cascades

Kevin001 said:


> Seeing @CurrentlyJaded on Saturday. :mushy


All the best you two!! :grin2:


----------



## springbreeze1

Running.


----------



## Kevin001

Cascades said:


> All the best you two!! :grin2:


:grin2:


----------



## 552569

Kevin001 said:


> Seeing @*CurrentlyJaded* on Saturday. :mushy


Ahhh! :squeeze:yay



Cascades said:


> All the best you two!! :grin2:


Thank you!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

My birthday


----------



## SplendidBob

Some nice things tonight. Haven't had any for over two weeks now because of tolerance concerns.


----------



## catcharay

Froyo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vela

An Nvidia GTX 1060. Must get a 1060!


----------



## AussiePea

vela said:


> An Nvidia GTX 1060. Must get a 1060!


Can't push your budget to a 1070?


----------



## superwholock

Getting the Captain America Civil War dvd this week


----------



## Pongowaffle

Installing a new front door. One with a window which would let in some good natural lighting into my living room. But might need help from my dad it seems more like a 2 men job in order to keep the door up and still.


----------



## Hope93

Starting my new job, and receiving my first payslip, with lots of money to spend, lol


----------



## Kevin001

My off day tomorrow.


----------



## Sergio Santos

I need a vacation to distract my mind somewhere peaceful and quiet I sometimes have thoughts of suicidal tendencies that's hard for me to control I've been feeling lost and sad lately I just hope for the best..


----------



## feels

Me and my two best friends going to Six Flags on October 7th. I'm so pumped


----------



## Dreaming1111

My life getting better...


----------



## Ai

I'm finally going to see my boyfriend again for the first time in two months next week :heart


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


> I'm finally going to see my boyfriend again for the first time in two months next week :heart


2 months? Congrats girl.


----------



## Ai

Kevin001 said:


> 2 months? Congrats girl.


Yeah. We usually see each other in person about once a month, but last month an unfortunate emergency occured. 

So I'm extra excited this time! :heart

Long distance relationships can be rough, man. It's a good thing they can also be very much worth it. :b 

Hope yours is going well!


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


> Yeah. We usually see each other in person about once a month, but last month an unfortunate emergency occured.
> 
> So I'm extra excited this time! :heart
> 
> Long distance relationships can be rough, man. It's a good thing they can also be very much worth it. :b
> 
> Hope yours is going well!


Yeah you told me about it (money issue). Mine? Its going.....just planning the next meet...tough part.


----------



## Ai

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah you told me about it (money issue). Mine? Its going.....just planning the next meet...tough part.


Yeah, I thought I had. Wasn't sure if you'd remembered or not. lol

Well, good luck!


----------



## kivi

Today, I made a friend who runs every evening/night around the stadium so I'm thinking of joining her. I think it'll be better than not knowing what to do in my room.


----------



## Kevin001

Seeing Tom Brady light up the Browns on Sunday. :grin2:


----------



## AllTheSame

Having my kids this weekend. I have the keys to my parents' house....they'll be out of town, so I can take them to their house, where there are a lot more toys than at my place. I also have free movie passes for the four of us. Not sure what they want to see though, have to talk about that. "Trolls" doesn't come out until Wednesday so maybe we'll hold off until then. They've all seen Suicide Squad (and I'm not even sure that's still showing in some theatres). Meh. Idk we'll have to see, either way we'll have fun. I miss them, cannot wait to see them again.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Death


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Amazon packages arriving on Friday.


----------



## tehuti88

Getting my bladder surgically removed.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Omg congrats

Seeing @CurrentlyJaded in about 2wks. Words can't express how amazing she is, can't wait to treat her like a princess.


----------



## Hilla

Christmas break. It's also kind of stressing me out, because there's so much stuff to do before it.


----------



## Protozoan

moodindigo said:


> I didn't even know you could get your bladder removed. Best of luck with the surgery.
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting an amazing person in a month's time :love2


They sound like a lucky person.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf




----------



## cmed

November is going to be a good month. Seeing Louis CK perform on Thursday and I'll be sitting in the first row. Then I'll be taking a vacation during the week of Thanksgiving and spending it in New York City. I need that break very badly. I've been going at it hard in 2016. I'm going to enjoy this one.


----------



## TryingMara

Upcoming show.


----------



## Taaylah

Finding some free time to read the two books I picked up from the library


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Tmo, mostly cause it's just gonna be a Halloween night with my family. My sister and I will be playing scary games and my mom, sis and I will watch a scary movie


----------



## alwaysworthy

Getting my first tattoo  gonna be very simple but meaningful, can't wait!


----------



## Taaylah

alwaysworthy said:


> Getting my first tattoo  gonna be very simple but meaningful, can't wait!


Good luck! What do you plan on getting? (If it's not too personal to reveal)


----------



## AllTheSame

This weekend with my kids. We always go to my parents' house, but they'll be out of town on vacation for most of the weekend. But I have keys to the house 

I want to take my kids to see "Trolls"....I have free movie passes for all four of us. The previews look good.


----------



## cosmicslop

I'll be hanging out with some friends next week where we're going to enage in good old banter while eating some good food


----------



## 3 AM

Going to see the holy Carcass next week 🙏


----------



## Kevin001

Going to see @CurrentlyJaded tomorrow :yes.


----------



## romon267

I have a great plan to recover from DPD/DR.
Suffer from it for 5 years already and I'll change it and become a 'real' human idk 
My first post here feels a bit strange sorry....


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara

Trying out some new recipes.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

The book Metro 2035. I loved the games Metro 2033 and Metro Last Light. So I can't wait to see where Metro 2035 goes.


----------



## AllTheSame

My dad just invited me and my son to batting practice at Minute Maid Park. We get to actually hit in the batters box at Minute Maid. We'll be up on the Jumbotron. Idk how many times we've been on the Jumbotron...at least ten, fifteen times, but it still makes me anxious. I can't wait. My son is really excited about it. Plus it's free food (really awesome food) and there'll probably be a press conference beforehand...it's all really nice, really upscale.


----------



## TryingMara

Spending time with a friend.


----------



## kivi

Getting a good point from those squares. I tried to improve them so I made them again and again. Even I brought them when I went home and worked there too. I spent so much time on them so I hope I'll have a good point (also very important lesson, I didn't miss any of it since beginning).


----------



## MCHB

October 2017...Uh...While still in the planning stages, my dad, two of his buddies and myself are looking into trekking to the Everest base camp (17600' above sea level O_O ) I kinda took it as idle chat at first, but then they started sending me links and whatnot and it's looking like it could potentially happen. I've been on multi-day hikes before, but nothing like this and not since high school. I jokingly said to my dad, "So like, what? You guys want me to come along to perform CPR on you when you pass out?" I'm still kinda processing the whole thing and nothing's set in stone yet, but I'm excited lol. 

...Guess I should renew my passport!


----------



## Taaylah

Rain


----------



## Kevin001

My off day on Sunday....phew.


----------



## kivi

I'm thinking about going to the cinema today. I took the information about how to go to a close one from my roommate and I feel prepared now :lol. It'll be my first time going to a cinema here and first time going outside of the campus at weekend (less buses at weekends but anyways).


----------



## Str

Dating, drawing and music. Only the last two are happening at the moment, which works for me.


----------



## Virgo

TWO MORE DAYS UNTIL I GO TO FLORIDA!! I'm meeting a SAS member ^_^ I'll certainly be back here in two days saying "okay I'm terrified I'm about to leave now :afr" Lolll


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> TWO MORE DAYS UNTIL I GO TO FLORIDA!! I'm meeting a SAS member ^_^ I'll certainly be back here in two days saying "okay I'm terrified I'm about to leave now :afr" Lolll


Is it far from where you live? Anyways congrats I'm sure you'll have a blast.


----------



## Virgo

Kevin001 said:


> Is it far from where you live? Anyways congrats I'm sure you'll have a blast.


Yeah it's pretty far considering I am not taking a plane. I'm hitching a ride with some family and we are going to be driving down to Florida, from here in Jersey. When I get there I'm pretty much saying peace, later, lol. And then I'm going to go see him. And anyway I love Florida. I have only been there twice but always had a great time down there.  We will have a blast. I'm sure we will take pictures!!


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> Yeah it's pretty far considering I am not taking a plane. I'm hitching a ride with some family and we are going to be driving down to Florida, from here in Jersey. When I get there I'm pretty much saying peace, later, lol. And then I'm going to go see him. And anyway I love Florida. I have only been there twice but always had a great time down there.  We will have a blast. I'm sure we will take pictures!!


Oh ok, have fun. :smile2:


----------



## waterfairy

Winter break. This week is supposed to be Thanksgiving break for me, but I have a crap load of assignments/studying I have to do. Some break this is! :/


----------



## CallmeIshmael

I am looking forward to the moment I have a job, soooooo much stress and anxiety and depression will go away once that happens, if that happens.


----------



## Overdrive

My first vinyl release.


----------



## AllTheSame

Looking forward to a five day mini-vacation. I found out I have Wednesday as a paid day off.

Also, I was finally fed up today, I told my boss I was about ready to quit. And, I was. I have well, well over $1,000 in expenses that still have yet to be paid to me from my job. My boss called me into the office today and we got on a conference call and figured it out. It turns out they outsource the expense for mileage, so....yeah. Would've been nice to have gotten an email or something though. Ffs, ffs, ffs. But I have around $1,300 coming, just in time for Christmas, tax-free. Finally. I'm so, so glad this got worked out because I was really about to quit lol. Now I know how it works, now it won't be a headache going forward.

But. Yeah. Dude. Do you think you could've spent a few more minutes training me on this ****??? Ffs, man lol.


----------



## NoEgo

Getting back in shape


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR

NoEgo said:


> Getting back in shape


Second that... And Cudi's new album


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Absolutely nothing. In all honesty. 
Except death, which is - hopefully (or not?) - too far away.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

The entire week after Christmas. I took off for no reason (I never do and man, did I feel guilty filling out the vacation request) I plan to spend the time with my furbabies. I'm ordering them a child's castle tent to "open" on Christmas day. I look forward to giving them that, too.


----------



## SplendidBob

1. Next summer. Being able to actually see daylight and walk about outside in the sun will be nice.
2. After losing the next 20-25lbs I will be able to do a clean bulk. Eating 2600 calories every day (after being on an average of 2100 for _years_) will be ****ing amazing.
3. (Hopeful) that seeing the physiotherapist will lead to something that will help my 2 year old neck injury. Being able to do things like read books, watch tv in a normal sitting position, properly lift weights again without making my neck worse will be amazing. I somehow doubt this will happen though.


----------



## blue53669

Having a day off & getting to sleep in on Thursday!! and eating turkey & mashed potatoes & gravy


----------



## Kevin001

Watching Ohio st. and Michigan tomorrow.....huge game.


----------



## Riff Raff

I am looking forward to getting a car soon. Because I have been without one for 3 years > But soon I will have one again. 
Very happy about this!!!


----------



## TryingMara

Grabbing a drink with a friend.


----------



## Riff Raff

I am looking forward to getting a car soon. 

I was without a car for 3 years... now soon I will be getting one 
I am very happy about this. 

Also I am looking forward to asking out a lady that I met the other day that I like> and I think she likes me too
I hope she says yes and I get to go out on a date with her sometimes soon 

I am also looking forward to hitting the lottery one of these days!!!


----------



## gunner21

Fetchbarbie said:


> dying....ill be set free once and for all.


r/me_irl


----------



## MCHB

The skihill to open! :3


----------



## Kevin001

Christmas


----------



## kivi

Finishing all of my recent works until this sunday.


----------



## Riff Raff

I am looking forward to a lot of things 

I am on the job search so I am looking forward to getting emplyed soon 
I am looking forward to getting a car once I am emplyed... I have not had a car for 3 years now. 

I am also looking forward to making new friends and to find a girlfriend 

I am also looking forward to improving my healthy. I was in a bad car accident 3 years ago.. I broke my neck in 2 places and dislocated my shoulder and had other trauma to my body.... I have been exercising and doing physical therapy for a while now and I am getting better... so I am looking forward to the day.. I can walk without a cane and not have pain in my back and legs


----------



## sandromeda

Christmas, I can't wait.  My sister, brother-in-law, and nephew are coming to town this year, so my mom won't invite tons of people over this year or play super loud karaoke(which ruins christmas every year for me cause SA and sensory issues), and I'm going to make a ton of cookies and stuff


----------



## Kevin001

Seeing @CurrentlyJaded next month.


----------



## TryingMara

Breakfast from the diner tomorrow morning.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I'm actually looking forward to Christmas, last year was just depressing and I wasn't even excited. This year is just perfect I my opinion.


----------



## AllieG

Starting college next month. Although I am scared, I do want to learn things again and I hope good things will happen by being around people my age.


----------



## Crisigv

Coming home from work tomorrow night.


----------



## Kevin001

My off day tomorrow.


----------



## AllTheSame

This weekend with my kids. Will probably go out looking at lights, my parent's neighborhood is just amazing. The HOA requires you decorate for Christmas so every house just goes overboard lol. Their neighborhood is huge, too, I mean thousands and thousands of homes. One of the tv stations ran a story on them twice so far this year, and my favorite radio station was talking about them. They say if you live there and you want to drive to the store this time of year, and you wait until after dark, you're screwed, it's gonna take you a while. And they're right lol. But it's pretty awesome. We might do a hay ride if the weather's not to bad.


Also means I get to see my kids this weekend, then all day Christmas Eve, then next weekend. Getting to celebrate NYE with them will be fun.


----------



## SplendidBob

Really looking forward for Christmas to be over with for various reasons. Not so much in a bah humbug kinda way, more practical stuff (like getting more daylight and less much crappy food floating around ruining my diet). Another issue kinda bogging me down atm will be resolved by then, I guess.


----------



## BAC

There's a girl at work that I like, and I feel that she feels the same way towards me. We get to work together a lot more than usual this upcoming week, so I'm pretty excited about that. Something about this time of year makes me want to be with her all the more. Even if things don't really come to fruition between her and I, she is still a good friend, and I'm happy that I'm going to be able to be around her a little more than usual.


----------



## CallmeIshmael

CallmeIshmael said:


> I am looking forward to the moment I have a job, soooooo much stress and anxiety and depression will go away once that happens, if that happens.


Hey man, you did it, congrats.

Now what?

I'm looking forward to the day I get to hike the John Muir Trail, it's been a big goal of mine for a long time, one day I will. I can't wait.


----------



## Herzeleid

Buying an amp tomorrow, Doctor Who christmas special, At The Drive-In's new album.


----------



## Kevin001

Watching my Patriots play later.


----------



## Mat999

honeymoon in the Maldives in 2017


----------



## Kevin001

Opening presents with @CurrentlyJaded.


----------



## AllTheSame

I scored tix for me and my three kids to the Rockets V Knicks on NYE. Wow. My son, who is a huuuge basketball fan, much more into the game than me just cannot wait. I've only been to a handful of NBA games, maybe a dozen or so because tix are expensive as ***. But this should be fun. Fans get into the game. I mean, they really get into the game for all 48 minutes.


----------



## Kevin001

I should be getting my new dumbbells today, much needed.


----------



## roxslide

I am so excited to be coming back home in a couple days after staying with my dad for two weeks. I could cry, I am actually tearing up a little bit. I'm so happy to live my own life and get away from this place. I am excited to get back to school and my REAL family and my cat and roommates and job. I am so excited to eat my own food and be in my own room. Even though I'll be low on time and not everything is going exactly right it's worth is because it's all on my own terms again. I can breathe easy. I am just really happy to be going back.


----------



## littleghost

My daughter is coming back to visit soon.


----------



## littleghost

I'm starting a new Mindfulness Meditation class in a few weeks. I have high hopes it will help with my mental state.


----------



## tea111red

not leaving the house.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I'm excited for Halo Wars 2. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Watching my Patriots whoop a** tonight. :smile2:


----------



## cosmicslop

Going out to what should be the a pretty good steakhouse in my city with a few friends this week. Do something great before the semester starts.


----------



## Kevin001

My off day tomorrow, the prayer meet on here, and ofc my Patriots on Sunday.


----------



## momentsunset

Death.

Jk food


----------



## tea111red

sleep.


----------



## SparklingWater

seeing my sister and some family in may. she's graduating, so proud!


----------



## thetown

emails from recruiters + offers to interships


----------



## Kevin001

The Superbowl


----------



## TryingMara

Seeing Split this weekend.


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> Seeing Split this weekend.


Mixed reviews but I want to see it too.


----------



## TryingMara

Kevin001 said:


> Mixed reviews but I want to see it too.


It looks interesting and it should be a good role for James McAvoy.


----------



## f1ora

End of college term


----------



## AllTheSame

Looking forward to taking my kids to Super Bowl Opening Night tomorrow night  Pulling two of them out of classes a little early to go to a Super Bowl party lmao, cos we're just rebels like that.

https://www.nfl.com/super-bowl/even...gatorade/94248733-264b-441d-a4e8-b7de21e06ced

Tickets are sold out. Should be awesome, live bands, interviews, autograph sessions with some players. Not sure what else but should be a lot of fun. X-Ambassadors are performing twice I think.


----------



## kivi

My elementary school friend found me and offered to meet this Saturday. I haven't really seen any of my elementary school friends so that's good.


----------



## sandromeda

going home and just relaxing


----------



## Squirrelevant

Getting better and finding some time to truly relax.


----------



## Kevin001

AllTheSame said:


> Looking forward to taking my kids to Super Bowl Opening Night tomorrow night  Pulling two of them out of classes a little early to go to a Super Bowl party lmao, cos we're just rebels like that.
> 
> https://www.nfl.com/super-bowl/even...gatorade/94248733-264b-441d-a4e8-b7de21e06ced
> 
> Tickets are sold out. Should be awesome, live bands, interviews, autograph sessions with some players. Not sure what else but should be a lot of fun. X-Ambassadors are performing twice I think.


Oh wow, went well?


----------



## AllTheSame

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow, went well?


Yeah, it was a lot of fun. Me and my kids were just feet away from some of the players, it was pretty awesome. We got pics with the Texans mascot lol. They gave out giftbags to everyone....they gave out earpieces to everyone also...and you could choose a channel to listen to, and listen in on the live interviews that were going on. That was awesome...they had an hour of interviews with the Patriots, and an hour with the Falcons. I spent a lot of time listening to Julio Jones, he was pretty funny. After a while the interviews got kind of silly...it's hard to fill up an entire hour interviewing these guys so the questions got kind of ridiculous. Julio talked for a long time about what he likes to eat.


----------



## sandromeda

finishing highschool and moving


----------



## pixiepirate

Electric Forest Festival this summer and possible beach vacation
and dinner tonight
and my trip to Japan that I hope to take in the next few years


----------



## Kevin001

Seeing Fifty Shades Darker in about 12 hrs.


----------



## feels

There's this arcade I found out about that's down the street from my job. I think my boyfriend and I gonna go for our anniversary this weekend and I'm really stoked about it.


----------



## Greys0n

I am looking forward a decent Harry Potter video game


----------



## littleghost

My daughter is coming to visit this weekend.


----------



## Kevin001

Being off tomorrow.


----------



## AllTheSame

Spending this weekend with my kids at my parents house.


----------



## Kevin001

Getting my tax refund this week.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Looking forward to this.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## kombustible

Warmer weather. Spending time with family. The next time I get to hug somebody longer than two seconds.


----------



## Overdrive

Tirer un coup


----------



## cybernaut

Knowing if I will win this scholarship from my Master's program soon 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Getting this day over with, well the next few hrs at least.


----------



## AllTheSame

I scored tickets for me and my kids to see The Chainsmokers. They are so excited. There's also the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo and the carnival before the show. It makes for a loong day, but it's always fun when we've gone before.


----------



## TryingMara

Brunch tomorrow. I can really use the drinks, venting and laughs.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

I have nothing at all to look forward to, not a damn thing. 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbreezeet1

Skeletra said:


> Moving in with my boyfriend. I can barely believe it. He even told his neighbors so it really is happening for real. No backsies now .
> 
> Also looking forwards to fallout 4, but, doubt I'll afford it this year.


Good for you 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbreezeet1

lonerroom said:


> Thats good


I wrote my only niece, don't write back. 
Sent her $50.00 @ Christmas, no thank you card, or call, or e mail. 
May as well not even have a niece. 
I'll just stay here with the cat. 
She's all I have









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbreezeet1

mjkittredge said:


> Having a g/f again. Life is boring without one


I can't find one. No one wants me.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbreezeet1

avoidobot3000 said:


> been wanting to try lsd for years (but never could due to lack of social connections) and now i finally got some ... just waiting for a good day to do it :time:yay:eyes


Please don't take that. 
You could totally and permanently destroy your mind. 
It is not a drug to experiment with. 
Please throw it away!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marko3

mrbreezeet1 said:


> I wrote my only niece, don't write back.
> Sent her $50.00 @ Christmas, no thank you card, or call, or e mail.
> May as well not even have a niece.
> I'll just stay here with the cat.
> She's all I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Thats very nice cat! I miss mine...


----------



## mrbreezeet1

Marko3 said:


> Thats very nice cat! I miss mine...


Thank you. That's Cleopatra.
Google Cleocat goes to her dish. 
For her YouTube video.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbreezeet1

mrbreezeet1 said:


> I wrote my only niece, don't write back.
> Sent her $50.00 @ Christmas, no thank you card, or call, or e mail.
> May as well not even have a niece.
> I'll just stay here with the cat.
> She's all I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


It's not my niece's fault, it's her parents fault, for not teaching her proper manners, and seeing to it that she thanked me.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onomatopoeia

*MLB The Show 17*

Travelling during my vacation. Destination unknown atm.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Looking forward to E3 2017. It's just something fun to watch.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Virgo

@mrbreezeet1 Oh god I remember doing that to my aunt and uncle once because of social anxiety. :afr My parents also never monitored if I would say anything or not to my relatives who sent me gift money. My aunt and uncle live pretty far away and I physically never saw them in person my entire life except for when I was 1-2 years old. Man I was so nervous every time I had to make that call. And then one year my fear just got so bad I just flat out didn't say anything. Needless to say there was nothing the next year. I felt really guilty, but I was just so shy :afr

I'm looking forward to getting these 2 weeks over with, my boyfriend is coming up here for a week!!


----------



## mrbreezeet1

Atheism said:


> @mrbreezeet1 Oh god I remember doing that to my aunt and uncle once because of social anxiety. :afr My parents also never monitored if I would say anything or not to my relatives who sent me gift money. My aunt and uncle live pretty far away and I physically never saw them in person my entire life except for when I was 1-2 years old. Man I was so nervous every time I had to make that call. And then one year my fear just got so bad I just flat out didn't say anything. Needless to say there was nothing the next year. I felt really guilty, but I was just so shy :afr
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting these 2 weeks over with, my boyfriend is coming up here for a week!!


Oh that's good he is coming here. Don't worry about the aunts and uncles, maybe you can explain it some day. 
They should understand. 
I guess I am looking forward to trying to move if/when my HUD goes through. 
I do woodworking too, so want to get back into that. 
Worried about moving and having enough money, and moving all my tools. 
I have a lot. Did this about 10 years ago. 









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandromeda

I'm gonna make a terrarium for my ecology class and I'm excited


----------



## Kevin001

Watching the Duke at UNC game tomorrow.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Watching a movie I haven't seen before, wasting my weekend playing Guild Wars 2 and possibly going to Mitsuwa for some ramen tomorrow night.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

playing Battlefield 1 for a few days since it's free


----------



## Kevin001

The NCAA Tournament in about a week.


----------



## Nitrogen

Get to sleep in tomorrow which is nice because Thursdays are my busiest day of the week. Also hanging out with a friend and his friends after my last class.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Buying my dad's Jeep off of him


----------



## Kevin001

Being off tomorrow


----------



## Virgo

Picking up @naes at the airport on Saturday. :') For a good week. Going to welcome him to New Jersey. Warning him that it sucks here but he'll just have to find out.  Less than 48 hours!!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Atheism

Awesome. 

I thought he gets a Jersey in Jersey?   :grin2:


----------



## Virgo

ANX1 said:


> @Atheism
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> I thought he gets a Jersey in Jersey?   :grin2:


Nope, he gets the most sh** weather ever, nothing to do except go to NYC, and a bunch of a**hole drivers  Oh and me. He will be on spring break, though unfortunately I will still have to go to work and school......


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Atheism

Sounds like a spring break party with free ice.   :grin2:

He can always be there for amusement purposes.

Who's the man dancing outside sort of thing. :eek :grin2:


----------



## AllTheSame

Looking forward to having my kids this weekend. Let's hope I can get to their house without totaling my car, ffs, like last Friday. That'd be nice. I'm not really sure what I could've done in retrospect to avoid crashing into a concrete barrier at 60mph. I just came over the overpass and everyone slammed on their brakes and I had nowhere to go. You can't exactly drive 40mph on the tollway when everyone else is doing 80. And it's really the only way to get to my kids house. Anyways. I've survived driving again and made it through the first week and everyone, doctors, everyone have been telling me the first week is the toughest oc. Thank the gods my kids weren't with me. I've been over the same overpass twice now since it happened, and that doesn't bother me really. I've always been a really careful driver, I mean, my driving habits haven't changed....I'm just a lot, lot more aware of everyone. I notice absolutely everything now.

Anyways it will be good to have them this weekend. It's supposed to rain here all day tomorrow and Saturday, so we'll probably be playing games, cards, maybe go see a movie.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Atheism said:


> Picking up @naes at the airport on Saturday. :') For a good week. Going to welcome him to New Jersey. Warning him that it sucks here but he'll just have to find out.  Less than 48 hours!!


At least he can taste good pizza while he's here!


----------



## Virgo

Worried Cat Milf said:


> At least he can taste good pizza while he's here!


I was thinking that too!! Yep yep definitely he's gonna have some NYC pizza and some good pizza at one of the many great options here :grin2:

Admittedly, Florida pizza was good hehe although I am a "pizza is pizza" type of person, I can eat any pizza. It is really good up here though. Oh and I'm going to introduce him to pork roll :grin2:


----------



## rdrr

I want to get back in the gym and get all sweaty like


----------



## Virgo

16 more hours til I pick up naes c____c


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> 16 more hours til I pick up naes c____c


Oh cool he is visiting you this time?


----------



## Virgo

Kevin001 said:


> Oh cool he is visiting you this time?


Yeah but it sucks because New Jersey sucks and I'll still be in work and school, so yeah..  He will be here for a week though!!!! At least it snowed last night. He hasn't seen snow in person since he was 3-4 or something crazy like that.


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> He hasn't seen snow in person since he was 3-4 or something crazy like that.


Yeah the south doesn't get much snow. :laugh:


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Lorde's new album. I loved her first album so I'm willing to get the second one.  I liked her new songs so far from what I've heard. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

The NCAA tournament 1st rd kicking off Thursday.


----------



## Kevin001

The sweet 16 in a couple of days.


----------



## Saad Rashid

What I look forward to is to continue focusing on the weaknesses that I have because that's what keeps me alive and reminds me of the journey that is still to be travelled. 
I look forward to getting my life in balance where I make most of my present, set my priorities correctly and help those people who are in need of such help.
Lastly, I look forward to making my Parents proud who deserve the credit for my limited successes that I have attained in my life.  

I am sure there are still things to come which I'd be looking forward to in life later on, but that's what for now. ^_^


----------



## SparklingWater

Being reunited with my beloved civic. Working and having some routine and structure to my day. Need to feel as though I've accomplished something. I guess building connections is a thing though.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The new season of Prison Break. :b


----------



## SparklingWater

Meeting some new pple. Making concrete moves on some plans I've held close to the vest for a long time.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Being able to treat my parents (eating out, movies, etc.) once I start earning.


----------



## Aly

possibly seeing family that I rarely see on Wednesday, concerts that I may attend in May/June/July, summer, hanging out with friends


----------



## Schmetterling

Moving to my own place and being finally independent! (like any average person around my age is).


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Looking forward to the still unannounced remakes of Pokémon Diamond and Pearl. (Please let there be remakes for those!)


----------



## exol

My favorite group's first concert here in my country!! I've waited 5 years for this, they really are one of the few things that genuinely make me happy!!


----------



## Kevin001

Watching my team win tomorrow.


----------



## johawN88

nhl playoffs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZombieIcecream

.


----------



## TryingMara

Seeing family and having chocolate on Easter


----------



## tea111red

i'm looking forward to not leaving the house.


----------



## fluorish

Meeting Gustavo 😁


----------



## Going Sane

Meeting her ^ 😁


----------



## Crisigv

i wish i had something to look forward to. maybe it would make me feel better.


----------



## Mr Bacon

I'm looking forward to financial independence. Working for myself. It'll take years for sure, but being independent is part of my values. 

And getting up everyday with a drive to live according to my values, makes all the difference. I'm putting in the work now so that it will pay off later.


----------



## Sunrisesunset

Being able to speak freely without social anxiety.
Meeting the man of my dreams.
Being painfree someday.
Being rich.


----------



## 8888

Graduating college, tomorrow is my last day.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

8888 said:


> Graduating college, tomorrow is my last day.


:yay Congrats!


----------



## 8888

SamanthaStrange said:


> :yay Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## TryingMara

Leaving work in an hour and a half.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> Graduating college, tomorrow is my last day.


How did it go?


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> How did it go?


My exams went well. I didn't go to the actual graduation ceremony though, too stressful.


----------



## That Random Guy

*Hm...*

Graduating in about a year or so.

Reason being: I can suffer through job-exploration.

But, more importantly, I'm going to "blow up" my laptop and run Lubuntu (Linux) on it afterwards.

It's a slow laptop, but it should run Lubuntu very well. I'm also considering getting an SSD for it, but again, I need work ($$$).

I'm also considering getting a "position" at my university. I contemplated over it last semester, but I didn't go through with it.

I guess I'm waiting till I'm desperate enough to go through with it.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> My exams went well. I didn't go to the actual graduation ceremony though, too stressful.


Really? Your family didn't want to see you walk?


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Really? Your family didn't want to see you walk?


I'm sure they would love to but I'm very sensitive to sound and I hate crowds so I think the whole thing would be too much for me.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> I'm sure they would love to but I'm very sensitive to sound and I hate crowds so I think the whole thing would be too much for me.


Yeah both of my graduations were tough on me so I understand. I pretty much just did it to make them happy, felt like I owed it to them.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

E3 this year. I hope there is some good stuff. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara

Vacation.


----------



## likevomit

Summer break. Just 3 more finals to go...


----------



## Jeff271

scones


----------



## Crisigv

going to bed


----------



## Cyclonic

I signed up for a meetup for the first time in probably over a year. In some ways I feel like I'm finally turning the corner, but in other ways I'm not sure. I always pass over events because they don't interest me, but an event like hiking sounded fun. I'm a little bit worried about how it's going to turn out since I'm not social at all, but I guess I'll bring myself and see how it goes.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

The sunshine after the rain. ♡


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Summer.


----------



## Kevin001

The NBA Finals on Thursday.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Going out tonight. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## feels

Anime convention next week! Spending a week in Georgia to see one of my favorite people in August! Perturbator in September!


----------



## coeur_brise

In my heart, I'm craving a Virgo or some such thing, maybe water sign too. I don't know. I need someone who can tolerate this mess because they're going to date one. Pretty but crazy. Ew? Well, that's why I need a level-headed pardner. daydreams.


----------



## Kevin001

The game tonight.


----------



## killyourheroes

Showing my mom the program I made her for her birthday tomorrow


----------



## Kevin001

killyourheroes said:


> Showing my mom the program I made her for her birthday tomorrow


Exercise program?


----------



## kivi

Arriving this holiday destination tomorrow. Though, it'd be better if we went there in mid July. I find the sea too cold in June there.


----------



## killyourheroes

Kevin001 said:


> Exercise program?


://// no lol


----------



## Kevin001

killyourheroes said:


> ://// no lol


Well what is it? A card? Lol. Spill it woman lol.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

The next E3 conference tonight at midnight. It will be Bethesda. Hoping for like the next Wolfenstein, I don't know. Just want to see some cool stuff. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB

I start my new job this afternoon. I'm anxiously optimistic! :boogie


----------



## Taaylah

Moving, starting over.


----------



## Twilightforce

Having a gf even though I still think I'm gonna be alone.


----------



## fluorish

Nothing. Puppies


----------



## killyourheroes

Kevin001 said:


> Well what is it? A card? Lol. Spill it woman lol.


It's a computer program that helps you plan future meals. She was always complaining that she didn't know what to cook for our family, and she asked my brother to make a program in which you can save all kinds of meals and categorize them for example by ingredients, and it should also include a calendar so you can see what you had for lunch in the past weeks. My brother wanted to code it but he didn't have time, so I did, and I gave it to her on her birthday. There you have my explanation, it's not that interesting ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ShySouth

Soon - going to sleep tonight. 
Next Year - seeing my best friend. She lives in Canada.
Two Years - moving.


----------



## farfegnugen

becoming a monk with cool ninja skills and pithy sayings


----------



## Kevin001

killyourheroes said:


> It's a computer program that helps you plan future meals. She was always complaining that she didn't know what to cook for our family, and she asked my brother to make a program in which you can save all kinds of meals and categorize them for example by ingredients, and it should also include a calendar so you can see what you had for lunch in the past weeks. My brother wanted to code it but he didn't have time, so I did, and I gave it to her on her birthday. There you have my explanation, it's not that interesting ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


No that interesting? Sounds cool to me .


----------



## killyourheroes

Kevin001 said:


> No that interesting? Sounds cool to me .


Well thanks I guess :]


----------



## SplendidBob

Weirdly I am looking forward to the day of haircut. I have avoided it for so long I know I am gonna get a cracking mood boost from it. Unless ofc the haircut gets botched. But I am paying another couple of £ for a more powerful stylist, and will go in with the winning pic from that thread. 

So long as I don't accidentally bring the mullet pick it should be fine .


----------



## Aly

I get to see my grandpa (who has cancer) and my grandma. I love them so much. It takes about an hour to get there and I love riding in the car and listening to music, so I look forward to that also. I'm seeing a couple of very talented bands on the 24th. I'm excited to see this pretty girl at work. I'm excited to go to Alaska on the 4th


----------



## 8888

I'm meeting some friends for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## harrison

We'll be skyping with my son again tomorrow. Plus I'll probably be going up to meet him in Japan or somewhere soon. Will be fun.


----------



## Sabk

Moving.


----------



## 870945

Spending an early morning cuddling all warm and cozy with my future gf, (who/whenever that is). Good life motivation there really


----------



## Twilightforce

Aot season 3


----------



## sad1231234

Turning 18.


----------



## sad1231234

The Lone Mario said:


> Spending an early morning cuddling all warm and cozy with my future gf, (who/whenever that is). Good life motivation there really


Same here thats whats keeping me going really. To me everything else is so empty and not worth living for.


----------



## Kevin001

My off day tomorrow .


----------



## Kevin001

Today......going to church, talking on the phone to a friend later, and just enjoying the day .


----------



## TryingMara

Dinner with coworkers.


----------



## feels

D&D and margaritas tomorrow


----------



## taspay

My family vacation that's being planned for sometime this winter!


----------



## Kevin001

My little church "outing" Sunday.


----------



## feels

Georgia in 8 days!


----------



## Crisigv

Bought tickets to a cirque type show tomorrow night. I've heard it's good.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My weekend get-together with family from Windsor.


----------



## missamr

The new school semester. It's the only few hours I'm ever away from my family, and I've never really had a nervous breakdown at school. Also might be going on a foreign trip next month, that's exciting


----------



## akari

Going to a summer festival with a friend of mine this month


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lollies

Game of thrones !!!


----------



## Blue Dino

The coming week and weekend should be relaxing and hopefully low stress. Hopefully. I hope to make the best of it.


----------



## Overdrive

A girlfriend.

Full moon tonight, that's a sign...


----------



## Crisigv

Tomorrow


----------



## Sabk

Next month.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## cinto

looking forward to laughing later:evil


----------



## VIncymon

Getting a job, working. Earning money and moving out of my parents house


----------



## Kevin001

Getting my organic protein powder tomorrow


----------



## LashawndaVillanueva

Going for vacations this winter...am so excited....finally, after so many years...going with my buddies....


----------



## Kevin001

Going to church with the fam on Sunday .


----------



## harrison

Going away for a few weeks - I'm tired.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Date number two tomorrow.


----------



## Crisigv

My death


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> My death


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

:hug


----------



## DeathBill

I look forward to playing Police1013 when it comes out someday, I've always wanted to be e a Police officer but never actually made it to be one in real life but now that Police 1013 is coming & really be accurate, it will be fun to play the role as a police officer yet not put myself in any immediate danger not that I'm afraid to die I'm not but still I never got around to making it as a real police officer so this way I can be.. Than I guess of course someday looking forward to going to my own Death & Eternal Everlasting sleep someday.. However getting to play that police game before I die someday is been something i've waited for a police simulator game like that since playing Police Quest series.. I always hoped someone would develop a police game in todays time & now its happening & looking forward to getting to play it one day.


----------



## Tomboy27

I can relate with how you are feeling. Feel it almost everydat. But, im looking forward to going shopping tomorrow for a family member. I can be a shopaholic. But, i shop mostly at thrift stores and consignment stores.


----------



## sometimeslonely

Getting married someday... if it even happens


----------



## melanie7

Mom's employer suggested that I work with them. So, she doesn't have to worry about me.


----------



## Crisigv

My next paycheck I guess. Still pathetic in some people's eyes, probably. But it'll be better.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> My next paycheck I guess. Still pathetic in some people's eyes, probably. But it'll be better.


It is better than what mine is, hehe. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Seeing Brady do is thing tomorrow.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Fall weather... seeing the leaves change colors.


----------



## SPMelly

Getting to try out my new oculus rift I just got

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## imwiththedj

Being cool with people without having second thoughts


----------



## Kevin001

Going to a new church Sunday.


----------



## MCHB

Meeting a buddy for coffee in an hour!


----------



## cinto

Waking up tomorrow to hopefully a better day.


----------



## Chevy396

cinto said:


> Waking up tomorrow to hopefully a better day.


This is almost exactly what I came into this thread to post.


----------



## cinto

finallyclosed said:


> This is almost exactly what I came into this thread to post.


Ill be hoping for you too then  Like Eric Draven says: cant :rain all the time


----------



## SamanthaStrange

^ Nice reference, lol.


I am looking forward to the new season of Curb Your Enthusiasm.


----------



## Crisigv

The weekend


----------



## cinto

^^ thanks, one of the many cool lines from him


----------



## Chevy396

cinto said:


> ^^ thanks, one of the many cool lines from him


I agree, and thanks for wishing me luck.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Saturday.


----------



## SerialPillock

Sleeping and making videos. Making videos gives me structure, escape, joy. Sleep gives me mostly the same I guess hah  It's that nice moment when you can just be like "screw this crap lets try again tomorrow".


----------



## Kevin001

My off day tomorrow...phew.


----------



## Kevin001

Going into work later surprisingly. Knowing its my last day my anxiety is way down. No fear of getting fired or looking bad because today is it. Just go in and cherish my last shift.


----------



## TryingMara

Spending time with good people tomorrow.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I suppose my Birthday on the first week of November. I'll be 20 *COUGH* something. I don't do anything on my Birthday but I do want to finish my comic script either by Oct. 4th or on my Birthday.


----------



## Kevin001

Seeing my Yankees win this game tonight.


----------



## Sky Blue

Halloween treats and pumpkin spice drinks.


----------



## SplendidBob

Freedom.


----------



## Kevin001

Being off tomorrow.


----------



## Chevy396

I think I have everything set up pretty well for my next business. I'm not going to say what or how here, but I think I will really enjoy it. If everything comes back positive from my doctors about my most recent tests, then I'd say I'm ready to get back to work.


----------



## Crisigv

End of work tomorrow. I really need something better to look forward to.


----------



## Mlt18

.


----------



## Kevin001

Going to a new church Sunday and Pats game ofc.


----------



## 629753

The day I finally become happy and peaceful.


----------



## kivi

We're going to visit a furniture factory next week.


----------



## Kevin001

Going to church tomorrow and watching my Yankees tonight.


----------



## mcpon14

I'm looking forward to some delicious outside food later on tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

World Series game later and getting baptized later this year.


----------



## Sky Blue

Discount Halloween candy is coming soon!


----------



## Kevin001

Getting baptized next month...eek!


----------



## Kandice

Kevin001 said:


> Getting baptized next month...eek!


For the first time? At this one church I went to (I think I told you about it, it was one of the non-denominational churches I went to), they had this time in their service where they baptized people in front of the congregation. It was amazing to watch.


----------



## Chevy396

My trip to Costco so I can check out all the hot moms and show off my new haircut.


----------



## Kevin001

Kandice said:


> For the first time? At this one church I went to (I think I told you about it, it was one of the non-denominational churches I went to), they had this time in their service where they baptized people in front of the congregation. It was amazing to watch.


Yep and yeah you told me .

So um is that you in your avatar? If so um....wow lol.


----------



## TippyTappy

Starting a polymer clay project with hamsters.... Also my next CBT group.


----------



## Oggy

Christmas!


----------



## thetown

Sleep and rest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maslow

Seeing the movie: Only the Brave in about 45 minutes.


----------



## discoveryother

quitting, moving, and meeting this girl lol. a new relationship is the only thing i ever look forward to


----------



## jbphillips2001

Getting my hair cut and, of course, Bible study in 30 minutes.


----------



## Xemnas

i think is my planned trip to phillipines to meet someone i have been chatting with for almost a year now... i have it kinda planned for march 2018
porblem is im kinda afraid of going, mostly for the reason of me going to another country miles away from home, i know over there they do speak English a bit.... but then i have zero idea of the local language, so if a problem arrises who to ask for help?
my phone probably will not work over there... and whith all the crazy stuff happening on the world my family will be against me going..
but i feel like this is one of those things i have to do....


----------



## harrison

Xemnas said:


> i think is my planned trip to phillipines to meet someone i have been chatting with for almost a year now... i have it kinda planned for march 2018
> porblem is im kinda afraid of going, mostly for the reason of me going to another country miles away from home, i know over there they do speak English a bit.... but then i have zero idea of the local language, so if a problem arrises who to ask for help?
> my phone probably will not work over there... and whith all the crazy stuff happening on the world my family will be against me going..
> but i feel like this is one of those things i have to do....


You don't need to worry about that in the Philippines - most people speak English. And just get a local SIM card - check on youtube or something to see which is the best one and get it from a department store or a Seven Eleven.

I went to the Philippines a very long time ago - they have nice beaches. 

Just don't go down to Mindanao and you'll be fine.


----------



## cherryisaac

I'm looking forward to connecting with others again


----------



## Xemnas

harrison said:


> You don't need to worry about that in the Philippines - most people speak English. And just get a local SIM card - check on youtube or something to see which is the best one and get it from a department store or a Seven Eleven.
> 
> I went to the Philippines a very long time ago - they have nice beaches.
> 
> Just don't go down to Mindanao and you'll be fine.


actually is Bacolod where that person is, and her sister is getting married so the first 2-3 days seems we are going to be in manila and my phone is unlocked so thanks for the tip on getting a sim card


----------



## Evelin N

Being completely free of inhibition


----------



## NovaBubble

The new Pokemon Games are coming out tomorrow! I'm gonna put on my war face and try to kick my anxiety's butt by going to the store and try to get the game I want before there is a possibility that it's sold out.

There is also a race I'm looking forward to watching this weekend. The NCAA XC meet!


----------



## Kevin001

Watching my Pats play later.


----------



## SplendidBob

April ish next year, also dreading it as well. Yeh, thinking about that stuff again.


----------



## wmu'14

The Sunday School Christmas party in a couple weeks.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Tomorrow is going to be busy, but the good busy kind


----------



## Kevin001

Getting through the day been a long week. Plus lots of games this weekend .


----------



## Virgo

I'm looking forward to going back to school in January, and to continue making progress with my new vegan lifestyle.


----------



## Lohikaarme

https://vimeo.com/241184479

Really excited for this.


----------



## twitchy666

*food!*

sick of the same

all the 16 years alone

rice & spice meals
stirfry
casserole
snacks

on the road: 2 wheels negotiating perfectly with pedestrians
beating solid steel gridlocks
loving the speedy cardio across town. such minimised capacity

car unreliable, so far never stuck broken down in traffic yet, ready for not able to start up in supermarket - paranoia? pleasure of loading a month's stock

empty kitchen, wanting some supper. all this life was perfect to organise when I had lots to do on Mon-Fri, sleeping with girlfriends.. for years alone, scattered employment better than nowadays


----------



## twitchy666

*how long you lived in your current home?*

16 years
all alone. this shrunk my life

before that, 1990s, with 4.5 years with girlfriend, all her special locals, several shared houses - 6 or 8 bedrooms. me an alien 75 miles west of county


----------



## Kilgore Trout

In all honesty there is nothing I'm looking forward to.

Maybe only arrival of aliens(thanks to twitchy for reminding me).


----------



## Kevin001

Being sick free and my baptism on the 17th.


----------



## Sintuliite

Xemnas said:


> i think is my planned trip to phillipines to meet someone i have been chatting with for almost a year now... i have it kinda planned for march 2018
> porblem is im kinda afraid of going, mostly for the reason of me going to another country miles away from home, i know over there they do speak English a bit.... but then i have zero idea of the local language, so if a problem arrises who to ask for help?
> my phone probably will not work over there... and whith all the crazy stuff happening on the world my family will be against me going..
> but i feel like this is one of those things i have to do....


wow, this is like on my bucket list. It's crazy and even dangerious, but at the end a lot of great memories. Have fun.


----------



## Kevin001

Watching my Pats play later.


----------



## Maslow

Lunch and a nap.


----------



## Kevin001

Christmas . Still have a lot of wrapping left to do though.


----------



## Lohikaarme

The book bazaar tomorrow.


----------



## harrison

Lohikaarme said:


> The book bazaar tomorrow.


Are these secondhand and old books?


----------



## DeathBill

Getting my new pc built so I can get good performance & frame rates when I fly on xplane or P3D.. 

Other than that if I could hit the lotto.. Other wise right now I have everything that can make a person happy, good health, family, a job to keep me going..


----------



## Lohikaarme

harrison said:


> Are these secondhand and old books?


Yep! According to the catalog, it's mostly classics and a few sold out books, some secondhand collector's editions. They may have manga as well so I'm excited to see what's available  I usually purchase them in pdf format (can't always afford to buy the paperback/hardback version :cry) but your tablet can't sufficiently compare to savoring the physical copy imo.


----------



## harrison

Lohikaarme said:


> Yep! According to the catalog, it's mostly classics and a few sold out books, some secondhand collector's editions. They may have manga as well so I'm excited to see what's available  I usually purchase them in pdf format (can't always afford to buy the paperback/hardback version :cry) *but your tablet can't sufficiently compare to savoring the physical copy imo.*


You're right - and it's good to hear you say that. I used to sell books at a big book market here and also online, and we were worried when e-readers came in thinking that books wouldn't be popular anymore. But when I go to bookshops here in Melbourne there are still long lines to buy books - especially at Christmas time for presents.

I've always loved books too - especially very old ones. The quality of the paper was wonderful, much thicker. Ones from around the 1700's are my favourite - the paper has an incredible feel to it.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I'm looking forward to going out and spending time with the family! So I know that should be a lot of fun. =D


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Christmas.


----------



## unemployment simulator

having a bit of a break from the current stresses of every day living.


----------



## Crisigv

Wednesday


----------



## Kevin001

Christmas


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Wednesday


Wink


----------



## Anjanonymous

2018 and NYE gathering with friends


----------



## Kevin001

PTO starting January 4th.


----------



## Woodoow

Graduating from high school once again, 5 years after. (Different diploma)


----------



## SofaKing

Sweet sweet slumber


----------



## Ckg2011

My new Standard Byke Co STA 500 frame arriving in the mail so I can put it together and head to the skatepark to ride it.


----------



## 8888

Meeting my new art therapist.


----------



## xxtokyoxx

Ah that's exciting congrats!



Skeletra said:


> Moving in with my boyfriend. I can barely believe it. He even told his neighbors so it really is happening for real. No backsies now .
> 
> Also looking forwards to fallout 4, but, doubt I'll afford it this year.


----------



## Kevin001

Warmer weather


----------



## buckwheats

i want kylo and rey to kiss in XIII. i know everyone was saying star wars got ruined, but this is how they can redeem it. its so easy. if they didn't make this happen ill be finding fanfics to read online to satisfy me.


----------



## Chevy396

buckwheats said:


> i want kylo and rey to kiss in XIII. i know everyone was saying star wars got ruined, but this is how they can redeem it. its so easy. if they didn't make this happen ill be finding fanfics to read online to satisfy me.


How do you know it didn't happen already?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## noonecares

Can we just skip to the year I finally get a girlfriend?


----------



## harrison

Bali and Bandung. (oops that's two)


----------



## Lohikaarme

harrison said:


> You're right - and it's good to hear you say that. I used to sell books at a big book market here and also online, and we were worried when e-readers came in thinking that books wouldn't be popular anymore. But when I go to bookshops here in Melbourne there are still long lines to buy books - especially at Christmas time for presents.
> 
> I've always loved books too - especially very old ones. The quality of the paper was wonderful, much thicker. Ones from around the 1700's are my favourite - the paper has an incredible feel to it.


Yeah, so many bookshops that have been around for decades have closed up shop in the last few years in my country due to the economic crisis. It's pretty sad


----------



## Sus y

harrison said:


> You're right - and it's good to hear you say that. I used to sell books at a big book market here and also online, and we were worried when e-readers came in thinking that books wouldn't be popular anymore. But when I go to bookshops here in Melbourne there are still long lines to buy books - especially at Christmas time for presents.
> 
> I've always loved books too - especially very old ones. The quality of the paper was wonderful, much thicker. Ones from around the 1700's are my favourite - the paper has an incredible feel to it.


I like both, I only like pdf books for work, it's easier to make comments, mark and also to search for key words, that last is a safe time trick. But I only like physical books when I'm outside and need something to distract, like when I go to the bank (here banks are terrible crowded at times and phones are banned to be used there), laso places like airports, at work (I get some breaks at it), or when going to a trip, I just cannot concentrate when reading in a phone in public, not to mention that people try to chit-chat because they thing you are not doing something important, but when they see the book they just leave.
@Lohikaarme Here most libraries are struggling too, books are too expensive and not a priority, also there's an impressive lack of good material, I remember I got a book that I thought it was good but when opened it at home realized it was terribly outdated, it wasn't useful at all. :crying:


----------



## Sus y

That last post made me remember that I'm trying to find a book my dad gave me when I was about 3/4 years old. I had many, many books, but there was a particular one I loved, it was of an author also a publisher from Spain. One day I left it outside in a toy wood house my dad did to us, it rained and the book got wet because the house was open. I don't remember if I cried, but to see the book wet was so painful that I couldn't keep it and I thrown it to the trash. :crying: 

I found it online in a web that sell used stuff, but I had other priorities at that moment and couldn't buy it, then when try to, it was already sold. I also tried to see if there was an example of in any Spanish library but so far haven't found it, seems like it just sold out, although I must confess I didn't searched too much. Maybe one day I'll have it back. :smile2:


----------



## harrison

Sus y said:


> That last post made me remember that I'm trying to find a book my dad gave me when I was about 3/4 years old. I had many, many books, but there was a particular one I loved, it was of an author also a publisher from Spain. One day I left it outside in a toy wood house my dad did to us, it rained and the book got wet because the house was open. I don't remember if I cried, but to see the book wet was so painful that I couldn't keep it and I thrown it to the trash. :crying:
> 
> I found it online in a web that sell used stuff, but I had other priorities at that moment and couldn't buy it, then when try to, it was already sold. I also tried to see if there was an example of in any Spanish library but so far haven't found it, seems like it just sold out, although I must confess I didn't searched too much. Maybe one day I'll have it back. :smile2:


PM me the title and author Susy and I'll see if I can find it for you. 

When I'm feeling okay I always go back to my books - I still have a lot of them but used to have many more. At diffferent times I've sold the more valuable ones to go on my trips.

A good friend of mine called me on Christmas Eve to say Happy Christmas and he wants me to come back and sell books sometimes with him. I might try and do it - I should try and list them online again.

I sometimes look on ebay etc and find great books like original old Charles Dickens ones etc - sometimes quite valuable. The internet has changed everything when it comes to book collecting and selling.


----------



## harrison

Sus y said:


> I like both, I only like pdf books for work, it's easier to make comments, mark and also to search for key words, that last is a safe time trick. But I only like physical books when I'm outside and need something to distract, like when I go to the bank (here banks are terrible crowded at times and phones are banned to be used there), laso places like airports, at work (I get some breaks at it), or when going to a trip, I just cannot concentrate when reading in a phone in public, not to mention that people try to chit-chat because they thing you are not doing something important, but when they see the book they just leave.
> 
> @Lohikaarme H*ere most libraries are struggling too, books are too expensive and not a priority*, also there's an impressive lack of good material, I remember I got a book that I thought it was good but when opened it at home realized it was terribly outdated, it wasn't useful at all. :crying:


That's very sad to here Susy - I love libraries and think they're very important. We're very lucky in Australia that we have fantastic libraries - the government puts a lot of money into them and actually even open more with brand new books - some of them look like art galleries, they're beautiful.

My wife gave me one of the best presents she could have thought of for Christmas this time. It was a membership to the big State Library here in Melbourne. Whe you pay this money you can use a private area for having coffee and just relaxing - it's a beautiful old room in an amazing building. They also have special events just for members - talks and just get togthers I think. I need to go and get a programme actually to see what's on for this year.


----------



## Aribeth

Just football (soccer) in general this year. Been very into it lately; watched a lot of stuff  Time for Barcelona to win another UCL.


----------



## Sus y

harrison said:


> That's very sad to here Susy - I love libraries and think they're very important. We're very lucky in Australia that we have fantastic libraries - the government puts a lot of money into them and actually even open more with brand new books - some of them look like art galleries, they're beautiful.
> 
> My wife gave me one of the best presents she could have thought of for Christmas this time. It was a membership to the big State Library here in Melbourne. Whe you pay this money you can use a private area for having coffee and just relaxing - it's a beautiful old room in an amazing building. They also have special events just for members - talks and just get togthers I think. I need to go and get a programme actually to see what's on for this year.


Wow! Hope you enjoy so much that gift. I'm wondering now, what would happens if you slip coffee in a book :b.

There are only three libraries in the city, the municipal's library, that to be honest I have no idea where it's :serious: and I wouldn't go if I knew, it's so bad that I know a teacher that does an "exploration" to the library with the student, she take them in the bus and goes there so they know where it's and how it works. I feel it's too risky and may have only few old books, posibble novel that I could download from the internet for free (that's why no one go plus the risk, I guess). The other two are mostly for selling book, one is subsided by the state, all the books are of lefty tendency lol, I have never see it or gone either because it's kind of hidden and only know about it worm books, people of lefty tendencies and few other people that works in something related to libraries or universities and maybe other few... It feels kind of odd, too hidden, obscure and a bit perverse (the censorship of other's tendencies). I tried to convene someone to go with me a day there was a sell or something, but didn't had anyone to go, there was no chance I was going there alone, I was imagining all this communist of heart wearing old clothes and not having comb their hair in a long time, smelling to cigarette and passing so near me that they beard could touch me, while talking about how the opposition to communist are just lower humans, idiots and any other insult they can tell and how the Holocaust never happened (Am I stereotyping? well... I'm describing what there is a bunch here when it comes to this, sure, not everyone of left tendency is like that, specially about the clothes or hair).


----------



## harrison

Sus y said:


> Wow! Hope you enjoy so much that gift. I'm wondering now, what would happens if you slip coffee in a book :b.
> 
> There are only three libraries in the city, the municipal's library, that to be honest I have no idea where it's :serious: and I wouldn't go if I knew, it's so bad that I know a teacher that does an "exploration" to the library with the student, she take them in the bus and goes there so they know where it's and how it works. I feel it's too risky and may have only few old books, posibble novel that I could download from the internet for free (that's why no one go, I guess). The other two are mostly for selling book, one is subsided by the state, all the books are of lefty tendency lol, I have never see it or gone either because it's kind of hidden and only know about it worm books, people of lefty tendencies and few other people that works in something related to libraries or universities and maybe other few... It feels kind of odd, too hidden, obscure and a bit perverse (the censorship of other's tendencies). *I tried to convene someone to go with me a day there was a sell or something, but didn't had anyone to go, there was no chance I was going there alone, I was imagining all this communist of heart wearing old clothes and not having comb their hair in a long time, smelling to cigarette and passing so near me that they beard could touch me, while talking about how the how the opposition to communist are just lower humans, idiots and any other insult they can tell and how the Holocaust never happened (Am I stereotyping? well... I'm describing what there is a bunch here when it comes to this, sure, not everyone of left tendency is like that, specially about the clothes or hair)*.


That's fantastic.


----------



## nightsbyfrankocean

getting my new winter coat and boots in the mail lol. i wanna be warm this canadian winter my current jacket sucks


----------



## Wenz

i luv gaming myself so i feel ya.
can't wait until i get a tv in my room so i can play my ps4 in here where it feels cozy and nice cuz it's my own little space.
i'm super excited to have my room decorated and designed the way i want it, too.


----------



## DeathBill

Its going to turn into 2 things.. 1 thing is getting a new Graphics Card for my flight simulator PC that I am currently building to replace an old out dated pc I bought long while back and now can't really fly without low frame rates, so decided to build my own with what I want in it too run it too hopefully give me a faster running pc so I never see single digit frames again is what i'm hoping for..


----------



## Kevin001

Alabama game tonight and my prayer meet


----------



## Chevy396

Hiking again after I take another short nap to get rid of the rest of the pain from yesterday's hike.


----------



## funnynihilist

Getting back to sleep


----------



## EarthDominator

Wish I could tell, but my future is currently so unpredictable that I really can't say anything about it. In the worst case, I won't live long. In the best outcome, I finally get to move out, away from my problems.

So, you could say I'm looking forward to _that_.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Spring


----------



## Lyyli

Avengers: Infinity War


----------



## quietRiot10

Scrub-Zero said:


> Spring


I second that.

Looking forward to a new job that is better than this.


----------



## Skeletra

Really looking forwards for January 31. That's when the teachers will present their projects and tell us about how to write the bachelor assignment. It's the day we can start our bachelors. We as student may join in on one of their projects, or make our own project. I see this as sort of the beginning to the end. Of course I'm also looking forwards to handing in my bachelors assignment and being done with it, but baby steps. Have to start it first


----------



## Crisigv

June


----------



## Rhythmbat

packages.
I order packages from china like, idk, things i like, figurines, plushies, whatever. they take time to arrive (3 to 4 months) but when they do it's like christmas. videogames too.


----------



## Kevin001

My Patriots winning on Saturday.


----------



## Kevin001

Being sick free


----------



## CNikki

A change of environment.


----------



## Kevin001

The game tomorrow


----------



## the end of silence

Doing some in-depth therapy and sorting things out.

Going to uni. This motivates me even more as I want to have a good time there and know that I will if I'm in a better mindset then.


----------



## Furor Teutonicus

To the next weekend so I can be by myself again


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

The weekend.


----------



## discoveryother

getting my **** sorted


----------



## Kevin001

Getting this haircut


----------



## quietRiot10

Going to see my counsellor today.


----------



## EarthDominator

This is weird, but I'm looking forward to see my new psychologist.


----------



## Kevin001

Church Sunday its been like a month!


----------



## moonchildkayla

Becoming the best version of myself and live my best life.


----------



## Sky Blue

I actually met a really cool guy in an online game who lives an hour away in another city. We're meeting next weekend.


----------



## Kevin001

Sky Blue said:


> I actually met a really cool guy in an online game who lives an hour away in another city. We're meeting next weekend.


I never really got how online gaming works but congrats .


----------



## karenw

A decent sleep


----------



## Road to Recovery

Looking forward to having a run tonight, also towards the weekend


----------



## Crisigv

Tomorrow and Sunday


----------



## funnynihilist

Spring


----------



## Kevin001

W2 coming in today.


----------



## emilyrose5829

Looking forward to find the one who is the same as me


----------



## 3stacks

To improve my life and myself and defeat my anxiety and depression if i can.


----------



## forever in flux

nuclear apocalypse


----------



## InIsrahell

Getting more Adderrall


----------



## MusicDays8

My anxiety has been pretty bad lately so I am having a hard time looking forward to things. But I would like to try and work through my anxiety.


----------



## komorikun

I was going to go to a meetup today but work and my sister are stressing me out too much.


----------



## 8888

Going bowling with my cousin


----------



## Chihuahualover93

Going to bed lol


----------



## Maslow

Seeing the Eagles beat the Patriots.


----------



## harrison

A decent lamb rogan josh?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Performing live with my metal band, totally want to have a thrash on stage again


----------



## Kevin001

Getting clear skin


----------



## Kevin001

Being off tonight


----------



## SparklingWater

Therapy tomorrow!


----------



## Bearyfluffy

Going to be taking a trip to Montreal in April and also visiting Malaysia which is my hometown in July! Haven’t been back in 4 years so I really miss my grandma


----------



## calimerc

Going to Yellowstone NP in the summer.


----------



## Kevin001

Being sick free


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Being sick free


Feel better Kevin!

I'm looking forward to an emotional intelligence webinar Friday.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> Feel better Kevin!


Aww thanks, you're always so sweet


----------



## gthopia94

Looking forward to late March/early April when I'll finally be moving out of the city.


----------



## Kevin001

Getting my haircut, so overdue.


----------



## chrissyq3838

Church


----------



## Lohikaarme

Morning


----------



## Johnny Walker

Spring season and warm sunshine


----------



## mobc1990

Tonight I will be played Futsal,looking forward to it.This Saturday I might be going for field football,11vs11 type,looking forward to it also


----------



## Kevin001

March Madness in another week.


----------



## Anatoles

My grocerys's that gonna be deliverd soon


----------



## Kevin001

Going to church Sunday.


----------



## Deonidas

Road trip to South Carolina (although I go there a lot), Georgia, and Canada shortly after.


----------



## Nick Attwell

Maybe marriage; though not sure

My partner & I don't need a marriage certificate to show our love for each other

We show it by being intimate together

My partner has expressed to me she is thinking of marriage between us. I want her to be happy; if marriage achieves this for her, then who am I to deny her?

Currently though; we are happy as we are


----------



## Kevin001

UNC-Duke tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

NCAA Tournament Thursday.


----------



## jolene23

Saturday


----------



## mobc1990

I am looking forward to playing football in the afternood this saturday.I also can company my GF and maybe can fit in some time to play some games.This saturday will be good to me


----------



## karenw

A week's annual leave.


----------



## Kevin001

Being sin free one day.


----------



## SofaKing

Feeling peace and contentment again...doubt it'll happen before I die.


----------



## unemployment simulator

finally ending this vegan diet lol


----------



## Tokztero

Taking my 2 week long vacation.


----------



## Kevin001

Sweet 16 Thursday and church Sunday.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Warm weather. It'd be nice to feel the sun on my skin again.


----------



## Venus444

COFFEE! in the morning.


----------



## Venus444

Venus444 said:


> COFFEE! in the morning.


...


----------



## Venus444

Wanderlust26 said:


> Warm weather. It'd be nice to feel the sun on my skin again.


Same here. I miss the summer sun. It's currently hailing outside and has been pretty cloudy. I need my Vitamin D!:crying:


----------



## Wanderlust26

Venus444 said:


> Same here. I miss the summer sun. It's currently hailing outside and has been pretty cloudy. I need my Vitamin D!:crying:


YES, free vitamin D!


----------



## Kevin001

Being off the next 2 days.


----------



## Overdrive

That i'm finally gonna buy this synthesizer i want in april, been saving up for this bad boy for over year now...so excited !.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

Tomorrow.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Death
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chrissyq3838

Easter Sunday service and dinner after we invited a friend to church


----------



## 0589471

Easter is pretty much all I have going right now. sigh.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

5-10 m. break from the computer.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

Meeting my friend today evening.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Don't know if it means much but I have early, basic concepts for 4 stories that I want to develop into either a book, movie, or video game. Choosing which medium to develop for and then writing for that is tricky, the research that would go into these story ideas also seems intimidating but if I were actually to do them, that could be cool.

I also wrote a new song. If I can ever get to producing the track and recording, that would be a milestone.

Not much but I guess these are some things I did that were positive.


----------



## Kevin001

Going to church tomorrow


----------



## Wanderlust26

My unemployment benefit payments. I can't wait to get my car taken care of.


----------



## Kevin001

Being off Sunday


----------



## LynxRivers

I'm looking forward to more work from the temp agency I'm with


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Buying a used Semi Hollowbody guitar next week


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

my future self


----------



## Overdrive

Me and 2 friends are currently setting up a label, we have already 3 realease planned on vinyl of various artists, last thing is to do is find a good distro & pressing deal.

Can't wait to see this project come to life !!!.


----------



## millenniumman75

Overdrive said:


> Me and 2 friends are currently setting up a label, we have already 3 realease planned on vinyl of various artists, last thing is to do is find a good distro & pressing deal.
> 
> Can't wait to see this project come to life !!!.


Do you have to ask permission to use those vinyls?


----------



## Overdrive

millenniumman75 said:


> Do you have to ask permission to use those vinyls?


What ?

Of course not because we are gonna pay a compagny to press and distribute those vinyl.

I mean do you know how the music industry works ?


----------



## millenniumman75

Overdrive said:


> What ?
> 
> Of course not because we are gonna pay a compagny to press and distribute those vinyl.
> 
> I mean do you know how the music industry works ?


I mean borrowing music lol. I thought you were taking samples of others' music. It's copyrighted and stuff.


----------



## Crisigv

My vacation. I hate working, lol. Too bad I won't have much to do.


----------



## f1ora

resting, this week was busy


----------



## Overdrive

millenniumman75 said:


> I mean borrowing music lol. I thought you were taking samples of others' music. It's copyrighted and stuff.


Lol no


----------



## millenniumman75

Overdrive said:


> Lol no


Well, if it's your original work, go for it :lol.


----------



## Overdrive

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, if it's your original work, go for it :lol.


Other artists production not mine.... :roll


----------



## Kevin001

Being sick free


----------



## Sus y

My niece to calm down, get tired and sleep. 
Help me, please!! Help! Help! She won't get a nap or something! :cry. 

She's saying her doll is dead, bleeding from the eyes and don't reply to her, of course, her doll is tired too lol, I'm telling she's the doctor and she can cure, but she keep faking the doll is dead to play only with my and no dolls lol. 

-We sang.
-We played.
-We had a language micro class.
-We organized the shoes.
-We clean the floor.
-I did her make-up. She broke one of my make-up.
-We folded clothes.

And still she won't make a minute of silence, she keeps crazy jumping and she says she's resistant and she'll resist so much, always, I think she's saying that to make me scared haha. 
HELP!


----------



## SplendidBob

Yeh, tried to come up with something positive I am looking forward too, but it all seems pretty awful from this point onwards. I dunno, maybe a new flavour of Monster Munch or some ****e will come out.


----------



## Kevin001

Church service tomorrow


----------



## MonkeyMan213

A bit far away, but going to my first gaming convention ever in June.


----------



## chrissyq3838

Crisigv said:


> My vacation. I hate working, lol. Too bad I won't have much to do.


what do u do for work? Do you work full time?


----------



## KhenNa

I wish i knew


----------



## Jisela

getting donuts later 😂


----------



## harrison

Should be able to get away for a break soon - to somewhere hot and exotic. Will leave it till after Mother's Day in a couple of weeks, then I can be off.


----------



## 8888

Getting my computer back from the repair place, its just not the same with a phone.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodlntentions

Getting new clothes soon.


----------



## i suck at life

im looking forward to falling asleep tonight


----------



## Nekobasu

Getting a new motorcycle. Last one was stolen, and only had liability insurance.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Judas Priest, Deep Purple, Ratt, and Scorpions will be playing near my city later this year. I really hope I'll get to see them!!!!


----------



## Brandeezy

Playing a highly anticipated new game to give me a break from reality trying to stretch the high as long as I can.


----------



## Blue Dino

Nothing seriously. 

Maybe for warmer weather when it comes around. So I will be more motivated to take some late night walks.



Nekobasu said:


> Getting a new motorcycle. Last one was stolen, and only had liability insurance.


Who needs a motorcycle when you can commute on the Cat Bus.


----------



## harrison

Well tomorrow I think I'll go and get one of those Jamie Oliver meatball meals. They have to be better than what I've been cooking lately.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> *Nothing seriously.
> *


Give Jamie Oliver a try - these are desperate times.


----------



## Jessie203

Reading my book later in a lavender bubble bath after I get some work done.


----------



## Nekobasu

Blue Dino said:


> Who needs a motorcycle when you can commute on the Cat Bus.


Lol good point. But why can't I have both? :grin2:


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm looking forward to a clear sunny day tomorrow. It's been mostly cloudy the past few weeks. Doesn't even feel like spring is here.


----------



## karenw

Seeing my niece.


----------



## Kevin001

Watching my team play tonight


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Mabel Pines

Ufc 224.


----------



## PandaBearx

Music festival this summer.


----------



## harrison

Mother's Day here tomorrow. Should be a nice day having lunch with my wife and son.


----------



## Suchness

Spiritual enlightenment.


----------



## Tokztero

TwitchCon


----------



## mobc1990

I have decided to visit a prostitute for the first time after many years of holding back.Unless I manage to get into a relationship before end of June,then I would stick and go for a prostitute which is one thing I really look forward to.Its a big decision for me,after a few years of thinking and holding back.


----------



## 552569

Using the pool at my new house in July. It's gonna be hottttttt.


----------



## Kevin001

The game tonight


----------



## SofaKing

Retirement or death whichever comes first.


----------



## cosmicKitten

Concert on Sunday night with a close friend~ :boogie


----------



## Kevin001

cosmicKitten said:


> Concert on Sunday night with a close friend~ :boogie


Maroon 5? :O


----------



## cosmicKitten

Kevin001 said:


> Maroon 5? :O


Hehe no, it was a band called La Luz. :3


----------



## Kevin001

cosmicKitten said:


> Hehe no, it was a band called La Luz. :3


Oh :laugh:


----------



## jacktrimarco

Well, I make a plan to build my own luxury home. look forward


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Acquiring a Switch


----------



## mobc1990

Japanese buffet in Kuala Lumpur or mount climbing in JB


----------



## Shy Ostrich

Buying my own car


----------



## momentsunset

A hat I ordered online


----------



## Wanderlust26

My birthday strawberry shortcake.


----------



## mobc1990

Nothing...:-(


----------



## Kevin001

Going to church Sunday .


----------



## momentsunset

New earbuds I ordered, they were a really good deal but actually look fancy. I just hope the sound quality is good!


----------



## Kevin001

Prayer meet tonight....much needed.


----------



## mobc1990

Going to sleep at night,enjoy the Aircond and quietness


----------



## Suchness

Grand said:


> Florida, I guess.


Thats where people go to retire isnt it?


----------



## hobocollector

Finding my travel buddy for traveling to East Asia.


----------



## Xemnas

there are two events
one is from July 5th to the 8th.. which is Anime Expo or AX2018.....
if everything plays in my favor i might just meet the creators of one of my favorite game series Hyperdimension Neptunia ( the main creators are the ladies Mizuno and Tsunako) also might get to meet in person a cosplayer that i kinda have chatted with thru facebook... she made a awesome Black Knight Noire cosplay.... and i also might get to meet some people from youtube like Noble from the channel Lost Pause
i just wish that i dont get cold feet and actually approach them if i come across them.. and not get so awkward...

the other event is fat into December.. and is the one i am a fir nervous about... i will make a trip to Philippines to meet a lady friend i have been in touch for more than a year now ..... hopefully everything goes smoothly


----------



## Kevin001

Going to church today


----------



## Toasty Bean

Some more hiking once fire restrictions are lifted and the trails are opened again


----------



## Glendap

I'm looking forward to a new car in a few months


----------



## Wanderlust26

The big 4th of July celebration around here. My boyfriend and I are gonna have $5 pancakes, sausages and coffee at the park, watch the parade, see classic rock tribute bands by the beach, and end the night with watching fireworks shot off from the pier.


----------



## Zatch

The fireworks!


----------



## harrison

Going back to sleep in my own bed.

And getting all these great books I bought.


----------



## Deaf Mute

When my conscience finally ceases, or freedom somehow... :lol


----------



## John006

I am looking forward to explore my business in possitive direction. I have online store of organic clothing.


----------



## Suchness

John006 said:


> I am looking forward to explore my business in possitive direction. I have online store of organic clothing.


What's the store?


----------



## SofaKing

Retiring...just job is pushing me over the edge. My career really. A drastic change is needed.


----------



## Maslow

Going back to sleep.


----------



## Crisigv

Work dinner tonight


----------



## Kevin001

Prayer meet tomorrow


----------



## 0589471

sleep


----------



## harrison

Going to the State Library today to look at some manuscripts I've requested from the Rare Book Department. Then I might go down to the art gallery and have a quick look around, haven't done that for ages. Nice to have a bit of time to myself and it's a beautiful day.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Big fat paychecks! Not really, but at least I'll get paid a little above minimum wage due to experience.


----------



## UlteriorMot

doing push ups in the mall


----------



## Wanderlust26

Fresh start.


----------



## Kevin001

Getting my haircut tomorrow.


----------



## Suchness

Kevin001 said:


> Getting my haircut tomorrow.


You should get dreads Kevin.


----------



## andretti

Nfl season to start, to play some dfs .


----------



## KotaBear96

Movin out! Traveling to the US, concerts


----------



## Kevin001

Me and my twin are going to a bible study tonight! Then might watch I Can Only Imagine later


----------



## girlyone1

Kevin001 said:


> Me and my twin are going to a bible study tonight! Then might watch I Can Only Imagine later


You have a twin. That's cool. Friend for life.


----------



## Kevin001

girlyone1 said:


> You have a twin. That's cool. Friend for life.


Meh girl twin though lol.


----------



## Nelar

Just joined this site to help me with my feelings.

Get home and see my dogs and play some games.


----------



## Zatch

Some sort of peace.


----------



## Ekardy

Zatch said:


> Some sort of peace.


:squeeze


----------



## komorikun

Fresh air.


----------



## momentsunset

Improving my looks and losing weight. Yeah it's kind of superficial and people already think I'm skinny but feeling and being slimmer and more comfortable in my body will lead to more opportunities and success. I want to do more work that involves me being in photos and videos and I have to be very slim to look good.


----------



## Ekardy

The sound of waves.


----------



## mobc1990

Going for a social event this Saturday


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Meeting my peeps on the 22 of September


----------



## frecklygirlontheblock

Visiting the Bethel


----------



## Maslow

Getting drunk this afternoon.


----------



## momentsunset

Walk this afternoon


----------



## komorikun

Sleeping forever.


----------



## momentsunset

Looking forward to getting new flyers for my photography business in the mail


----------



## Kevin001

Going to church today


----------



## momentsunset

Looking forward to finally getting to a state where my body doesn't go into fight or flight mode when I meet new people. Gosh, that will be so wonderful..


----------



## 3stacks

momentsunset said:


> Looking forward to finally getting to a state where my body doesn't go into fight or flight mode when I meet new people. Gosh, that will be so wonderful..


 you'll get there!


----------



## Atargatis Oorial

I'm looking forward to being all warm, cosy and protected in my bed! :yay


----------



## mgra

On a daily basis, I look forward to coming back from work and going to sleep, though I'm trying my hardest to improve my life so that I have actually something real to look forward to :lol


----------



## momentsunset

Pizza! Like right meow!


----------



## Everlily

Weekend! It's finally a weekend soon.


----------



## Kevin001

Getting my haircut Monday phew.


----------



## harrison

Brunetti's again tomorrow for lunch with my wife and my son. We always have a good time there.


----------



## Kevin001

Church Sunday


----------



## 3stacks

Getting home from the doctors and sleeping


----------



## girlyone1

My crush


----------



## Edwirdd

death


----------



## harrison

Bali in a couple of months.

Thank God.


----------



## 3stacks

My brother getting home from the hospital


----------



## Paul

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/museumday/museum-day-2018/


----------



## SplendidBob

Saturday is kratom day. Kinda boring on my own though. 

Also, tipped over the rewards mark, I dunno, Allure Homme Sport Eau Extreme? The actual rewards aren't very rewarding since I have been getting all nice and plump. Don't seem to give as much of a **** about appearance now.


----------



## komorikun

My step-monster's death.


----------



## harrison

Seeing my boy tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

Going to church tomorrow, God willing.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Cutting more people out of my life. Been questioning if most people are worth the allocation of mental energy if they couldn't give a damn in return. Cleaned up my fb some more and continue to keep the scissors at the ready. Also refusing to make an effort to talk with people who again couldn't give two ****s about me.

They can all **** off. Life keeps guiding down this path towards solitude and one thing I know for sure is that it's going to be as peaceful as hell at the outset of this slow process. And there will be so much more time and energy to learn to love myself some more too. It's not something I have come to view in a negative light at all.


----------



## Maslow

Lunch.


----------



## Barakiel

Seeing my ‘new’ therapist tomorrow, it’ll be my 4th appointment with him but he’s said some helpful things already.


----------



## Bipolar-nocial

So I'm going to answer this but dont be bitter because like it's not much . if I had to say I'm looking forward to something to day of say I'm looking forward to getting to the next gas station and getting a chance to get warm


----------



## harrison

Nothing I have to actually do today so I may as well go to the bookshop in the city and check out the books.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Nothing I have to actually do today so I may as well go to the bookshop in the city and check out the books.


That's always a good plan.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> That's always a good plan.


Yeah - it's always good there. I got another signed copy of the new book by Markus Zusak, the guy that wrote The Book Thief. I'll sell it eventually.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I looking forward to winning my Mega Million 1.6 BILLION dollar lottery ticket on Tuesday. I think the game is on Tuesday......I forgot but I know I got my ticket in.


----------



## Meisha12

Deontay Wilder vs Tyson Fury


----------



## Crisigv

Nothing. I really need something to look forward to, or I'm going to go over the edge.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My eye doctor appointment tomorrow. Other than that, nothing much to look forward to really. Every day is the same.


----------



## Barakiel

I've got class, therapy, and a psychiatrist appointment all this week. It's a nice 3x combo.


----------



## Shy extrovert

Im looking forward to the internship abroad i just recieved confirmation on! 😄 
Im also looking forward to my friend visiting in the winter. Im excited that im starting to form connections in school and im gonna live on campus next semester. I also may be renting a house with some friends next year. Im even looking forward to getting a new job so i can afford my car payments again


----------



## Kevin001

Being off the next 2 days phew


----------



## Maslow

Trump's impeachment.


----------



## jhinds

Maslow said:


> Trump's impeachment.


Wasn't Clinton impeached? Waste of time if you ask me.


----------



## 8888

Playing The Game of Life with my girlfriend tomorrow.


----------



## twitchy666

*nice ∂ea†h*

when I snooze

heart pounds when i get ready for sleep at night

perfect event. laughable how nobody knows about me.

years later, some might consider no emails from me or ƒß posts

no neighbour friends much. they might detect a stink but not bother opening the door

i get nervous / anxious / perplexed about anything i imagine, wonder about what, when, why, anything odd to me... reading into reasons... does any normy person do that? social human network world of parents, children, love, money, phones, simple. everything falls in everyone's lap for free. gifts & presents. everyone's loved? however long i stink away. carcass of bones while gnats, flies, wasps, spiders feed on me?

maybe my passing away could be free for me? if natural death hurts, either react to find a fix or just let go

should have happened when I was 25, alone.

retirement age 2041! all group & personal pensions have dried up - just stolen by the.. brokers? login to track funds was nice but that access was lost too soon. no care home for me. this home 2001 i knew it be my graveyard. i live lonely to feed myself. death should have been sooner. blacked out by world. work after 25 no chance IFFF not always, always every minute of every day forever... 2-year gaps i surmounted several times! that dried up. one day not permanently employed... life lost. living like a age 100 pensioner already.


----------



## Kevin001

Getting my haircut tomorrow phew.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Kevin001 said:


> Getting my haircut tomorrow phew.


You're going to be looking shaaarp and clean cut; D

_ Sent by a drunken Jaba the Hut using Tapatalk _


----------



## Kevin001

Fun Spirit said:


> You're going to be looking shaaarp and clean cut; D
> 
> _ Sent by a drunken Jaba the Hut using Tapatalk _


Its done went ok just should of gotten it shorter.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Kevin001 said:


> Its done went ok just should of gotten it shorter.


Aw: (

_ Sent by a drunken Jaba the Hut using Tapatalk _


----------



## Maslow

I'm looking forward to eating latkes later tonight and getting drunk. :boogie


----------



## harrison

Well I think I'll go and have a look in that second-hand bookshop again. I call in every week or so to see what they've got - they have a huge turnover of books. I get quite a few nice leather bindings there - often odd volumes but beautiful.


----------



## Kevin001

Giving my coworker his Christmas gift on Friday.


----------



## Urban Recluse

Many fun games online, and my personal target of making $XXX this month. Yea fun personal challenges. :duel


----------



## Fun Spirit

I am looking forward to collecting my 100 million dollars when I win the lottery. I'll be able to help my Family and we would be secured fincially

_ Sent from Willy Wonka's Factory using an Oompa Loompa's Tapatalk_


----------



## discopotato

seeing family overseas


----------



## Musicfan

Spring.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Getting my tax refund. xD It's going straight to my savings account.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Musicfan69 said:


> Spring.


YES. I can't wait for the days to be longer again. Cold weather makes me feel lazy.


----------



## Blue Dino

Me taking a few weeks off in April. Assuming if I make it to then.


----------



## 8888

My date tonight


----------



## Barakiel

My psychiatrist appointment in a few hours.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Getting a new phone tomorrow :yay


----------



## quietRiot10

Not being sick


----------



## harrison

Cool change mid-afternoon.


----------



## Crisigv

starting a new book


----------



## truant

Acquiring superpowers.


----------



## Solomoon

So. Close.


----------



## Wanderlust26

My tax refund. ^_^


----------



## Musicfan

Building a PC with the parts I've ordered. PC building and configuring is like zen relaxation. Plus I got great deals on a bunch of used components!


----------



## CNikki

Plop myself onto the bed and sleep, hoping it’ll be good enough where it feels like an eternity.


----------



## harrison

Going up to Indo again.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Bed


----------



## Maslow

Getting drunk tomorrow during the game. :drunk


----------



## Crisigv

Meeting up with a coworker after work for a drink. Hopefully she doesn't cancel, but that would be my luck. It would be nice to vent without being around customers.


----------



## Blue Dino

There are a few things I am looking forward to in a few weeks and then a few months later. But there is a chance by the time they come around, I wouldn't even care or will too occupied (in a bad and depressing way) to care.


----------



## Maslow

Lunch. I'm having a chicken burrito.


----------



## 8888

Getting some things that are supposed to be coming in the mail soon.


----------



## Ghossts

Looking forward to visiting the US later this year and undergoing on a musical/artistic journey. I love music, especially electronic music and visiting the home of House and Techno music is amazing to me.


----------



## Bellamars47

I'm looking forward to today and hanging out with my friend


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime

I'm looking forward to the recommence of the champions league season on Tuesday. Oh and to the premier league tomorrow.
What would I be without football


----------



## SparklingWater

Starting interpersonal group. Starting work again. Starting the ptsd study. Getting my hair done. Going to the dentist. Next dermatologist appointment.


----------



## tea111red

sleep


----------



## harrison

Walking on Kuta beach again. Next time I'm going to stay at a hotel just across the road - nice and close. 

It's a great beach to walk on - especially in the late afternoon. Indonesians love to look at the sunset. And there's always big groups of kids that want to get a photo with you just because you're a Westerner. They're very sweet.


----------



## harrison

Going to the mall this afternoon with my wife.


----------



## Suchness

harrison said:


> Going to the mall this afternoon with my wife.


Say hi to her for me.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Say hi to her for me.


Okay mate. 

I like going to that mall - it relaxes me. And we can just talk about my son or whatever. It's normal, which is what I like.


----------



## tea111red

beauty rest


----------



## MMyoutube

Probably warm weather, it's not that cold right now (-3°C) but when it's warmer I feel that everyone is much livelier and it's the weather where you actually want to be around people. 🙂


----------



## tea111red

sleep
looking thinner tomorrow


----------



## harrison

Will be a good day today. Going to see my friends at the Book Market - which is slightly stressful in that I want to start doing it again myself and they keep hassling me about coming back. I need transport though and have trouble with this dizziness, but I'll try to fix all that.

Then go up and spend the afternoon at my wife's place. Hopefully see my son a bit in between him running in and out.


----------



## Crisigv

going to sleep


----------



## tea111red

sleep


----------



## funnynihilist

Warm weather


----------



## Kevin001

Going bald tomorrow


----------



## Edwirdd

i'm going to plzen/czech in 4 days


----------



## Daki97

I want to find a job where I don't have much interaction to people, travel the world, find some friends, be healthy and happy. XxX


----------



## tea111red

looking thinner.


----------



## blue tang

Wow, this has just made me realize how long it has been since I last had anything nice to look forward to.
I guess I always look forward to tasks, chores or ordeals to be over. Man! Would be nice to have something I look forward to enjoying.


----------



## 8888

My date tomorrow


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> My date tomorrow


:O


----------



## Maslow

Death.


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> :O


Yeah, it went well.


----------



## AllGlad

8888 said:


> Yeah, it went well.


Nice!


----------



## Alyosha Clarke

A haircut. I look like a member of the Beatles right now. I’m genuinely excited for spring too, more so than the past.


----------



## 3 AM

got some concerts coming up in the next few months


----------



## 8888

AllGlad said:


> Nice!


Thanks!

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888

Maslow said:


> Death.


Just in case you are feeling suicidal
https://www.befrienders.org/


----------



## Maslow

8888 said:


> Just in case you are feeling suicidal
> https://www.befrienders.org/


Thank you for that resource. I'm not suicidal at this point, but I wouldn't mind if a meteor struck me in the head and put me out of my misery. :lol I think my dog would miss me, though, and he's nearly blind, so he needs me.


----------



## 8888

Maslow said:


> Thank you for that resource. I'm not suicidal at this point, but I wouldn't mind if a meteor struck me in the head and put me out of my misery. :lol I think my dog would miss me, though, and he's nearly blind, so he needs me.


:squeeze It certainly sounds like your dog would miss you.


----------



## SparklingWater

To getting a final red or green light from this study. Just want the result so I can have a better sense what my next few months will look like.


----------



## harrison

Going out to look for books today - nice and cool for once so I can just relax and enjoy myself. Plus I have my wife's car.


----------



## 8888

Trying my new facial scrub and brush. The brush is so soft and the facial scrub smells good.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Getting out of here in around 50 minutes time and getting in the pub for a few hours 🙂


----------



## Kilgore Trout

From furthest to nearest:

Death
Finishing my military service
Our new year holidays
Next weekend


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Holiday
My partner has come into some money and we are going somewhere hot for two weeks of chilling 🙂


----------



## 8888

Hopefully talking to a friend tomorrow. Also, have another date Sunday.


----------



## AllGlad

gonna have some friends/former coworkers tommorow... Nerd it out


----------



## 8888

Playing a new video game with some friends


----------



## Barakiel

My psychiatrist appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Citrine79

In the near future...going to start therapy again and I will be visiting my favorite city for a few days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy1984

hm finding a new gf lol. maybe the movie tonight. more time off.


----------



## harrison

Picking up a great book tomorrow - very rare dust-jacket.


----------



## 3stacks

My funeral


----------



## harrison

3stacks said:


> My funeral


That's terrible mate - hope you're feeling in a better mood soon.


----------



## 3stacks

harrison said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> My funeral
> 
> 
> 
> That's terrible mate - hope you're feeling in a better mood soon.
Click to expand...

 Yeah hopefully


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

3stacks said:


> Yeah hopefully



* *




Insert happy happy joy joy song here.




:O :b


----------



## tea111red

isolating myself.


----------



## Maslow

Nice weather. It's been cold since frickin' October.


----------



## 8888

Going to the beauty store tomorrow


----------



## SparklingWater

Getting my hair done, speaking to my therapist, starting interpersonal group next week, going to general group possibly tonight but def tomorrow morn, getting help with some life ****


----------



## komorikun

I don't know really. I'm kind of dead inside.


----------



## 8888

The weather warming up so I can start eating frozen yogurt again.


----------



## Maslow

Lunch.


----------



## 8888

Talking to my ex tomorrow, I really hope we can be friends.


----------



## tea111red

sleep.


----------



## Ai

My partner, who I've been dating for the past three years long distance, is moving near here soon. The idea is then for me to move in with him shortly after... which is a little scary... But also exciting.


----------



## 8888

Going to a paint night


----------



## Citrine79

big game coming up tonight...and I have found a way to watch it!


----------



## Citrine79

therapy appointment today...definitely needed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red

this kickboxing class.


----------



## Maslow

Nothing right now.


----------



## harrison

Difficult for me to say right now too. Finding new books I like always helps so I'll do that.


----------



## xylo

I'm looking forward to the time, hopefully sometime in the next two weeks, when the situation at work with a new boss arriving has stopped worrying me and we've begun a new routine and it's begun to feel comfortable and secure again and I can get back to enjoying my life again.


----------



## Maslow

Dinner and a movie tonight.


----------



## harrison

Looking forward to selling my books again. Even at the market although I'll be a bit nervous at first. Considering yesterday I was convinced I could never possibly do it that's just weird.

Yesterday was a very bad day - judgement and perception etc was way off and anxiety was high.


----------



## SocialAnxietyAndMe

summer


----------



## 8888

Seeing my new therapist tomorrow


----------



## drivendork1

I look forward to my daily one hour walk. Walking is free. Walking is healthy for your body, mind, and spirit. So yes to walking!


----------



## Alleviate Suffering

I am planning to go to London this weekend as a treat to myself for working so hard over Easter and as a way of recovering from stress. As a book nerd I plan to explore as many bookshops as possible. I can't wait! I love just wandering around London; there is always so much going on and it is the perfect place to people watch.


----------



## Smallfry

Unboxing this new laptop, it arrived yesterday but I haven;t had chance to open it and set up


----------



## RichardB6

My self


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

I've been in a long distance relationship for a few years already and have been eager to see my partner again, after today we only have one month left until the wait is over for our next visit!


----------



## 8888

Getting Italian ice once the weather gets a tad warmer. I don't think the Italian ice place is open for the season yet anyway.


----------



## Citrine79

Just heard that one of my favorite actors is filming his new movie in my area this summer. Will be visiting the part of town where the filming is going to be and hoping to get a glimpse of him!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

TBH, I would have a hard time thinking of even one thing I'm looking forward to. I usually look back to things I wish didn't stay back there. :lol

Ummmm.....I guess I'm looking forward to laying down so my back will stop hurting?


----------



## harrison

Looking forward to going to see this manuscript at the State Library. Plus doing more research on this book I just bought and it's very rare dust-jacket. No-one seems to know much about it so it will be fun trying to find out.


----------



## tea111red

sleeping.


----------



## TheForestWasDark

Finally committing to a schedule via education in September for sterile processing. I’m getting a little stir-crazy not having any immediate challenge or function in my life. I’m too young to be wasting time and opportunity, even thought it’s an uncanny, and competitive 1st-world society regarding relationships and jobs. I am a wing-nut by trade, meaning if you throw me into a work environment I can pick up small things fast and I’m not afraid to ask questions. In the past people have thought I was dim or lacking intelligence because I ask so many darn questions lol. In every job i’ve had so far, after around a month’s time i am adapted to my environment and can hold my own. I’ve just stopped applying for restaurant jobs at this point before school because my relevant references are no longer valid. I am a very good cook and know that I am in fact employable at any 3-4 star restaurant but they don’t want to give me a chance. I take pride in every dish I make at home. I feel like job interviews are so dumb and bias in every shape and form, and am happy that I won’t be in an occupation that requires a human resources team to grill me. I am fairly certain that this kind of occupation doesn't attract sociopaths either. 

I like the idea of co-op based programs as I will finally have the chance to prove myself in a living wage career environment, where responsibility is important and not just a flaunt or political BS like all my past jobs have been. I won’t be interacting with the general public which i’m grateful for, and the only other relatable occupation i can think of is a mortician. I just hope my assigned supervisors are fair, non-machiavellian leaders.


----------



## Welliwonder

My next Spartan race.


----------



## harrison

Looking forward to seeing my son and wife for Father's Day. I miss them.


----------



## harrison

Girl with a pen said:


> You're not going to see them for that long? What happened?


Well, my wife and I are separated so we live apart now - and my son left home a few years ago. We catch up fairly regularly though.


----------



## SparklingWater

Goodness, hate that there's nothing. I never look forward to anything though. Life is just a grind you keep pushing forward to get... where? idk. Whelp let me cut that line of thinking cause def leads to ****ty ideation pretty quickly.


----------



## SofaKing

To someone keeping their promise.


----------



## 8888

Getting out of the house tomorrow


----------



## soylatte

Getting some rest.


----------



## SofaKing

My house renovation completed.


----------



## Crisigv

i guess going to the last wedding of the season tomorrow for good food and dancing. also glad that the parties are done.


----------



## andy1984

fixing my bike. just bought spokes today


----------



## batman can

Crisigv said:


> i guess going to the last wedding of the season tomorrow for good food and dancing. also glad that the parties are done.


You actually dance at weddings?


----------



## Crisigv

batman can said:


> You actually dance at weddings?


Yes


----------



## batman can

Crisigv said:


> Yes


That is such a non-SA person thing. I could never.


----------



## 8888

Looking forward to seeing my mentor on Monday.


----------



## SparklingWater

Season premiere of Bob's Burgers!!! I'm ready! Will get ready for work early so I can watch before I go.

Oh yea and therapy. 

And my vocal lesson to show off how much better my sight singing has gotten.

And reaching out to some choirs near my home tomorrow.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

TryingMara said:


> Vacation in a few weeks.


Where you going? Looking to go on vacation myself. Trying to figure out where to go


----------



## TopShelfHeart

Getting my hair cut and colored tomorrow


----------



## VIncymon

Getting a new vehicle soon. Although the thought of spending weeks on end...without a ride...whilst iwait...makes me very anxious.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Seeing gen 8’s starters’ evolution

#teamgrookey


----------



## harrison

Feeling like I'm not going mad.


----------



## blue2

harrison said:


> Feeling like I'm not going mad.


Maybe you should take some medication, it kinda sucks if it has bad side effects though.


----------



## harrison

blue2 said:


> Maybe you should take some medication, it kinda sucks if it has bad side effects though.


Thanks - yeah I took a bit of it. I don't like it - makes me sleepy, and I suspect might contribute to my dizziness. (although I can't be sure of course) Looks like I'm stuck on this stuff.


----------



## Greenmacaron

Christmas.. I actually volunteered my cooking services this year... 

Also a bit of a sucker for bonfire night 🙂


----------



## TinyFlutter

My friend coming back in 5 days from visiting family in Scotland .

And I realized the All that Remains concert is in 4 days too! My friend didn’t have to, but he texted me yesterday to let me know he bought us tickets. I’m super excited!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@TinyFlutter

That is awesome. Wish you both a good time.


----------



## 8888

Having Greek food for my birthday tomorrow.


----------



## karenw

A xmas market or a designer outlet.


----------



## Shy extrovert

Pretty sure I've posted on here before but I like the positivity. I'm excited for an upcoming convention. I'm making a costume for it (I was short on time but I'm sure it will be cool nonetheless) and I'm excited to see all the artists there, selling my stuff at a con is another thing I look forward to being able to do one day


----------



## kesker

For the past couple years I've been thinking a lot about the concept of "looking forward" to something and how rare it is for me now. Even events like vacations and concerts have become something I really have to push myself into. I remember when I was younger my main thing to look forward to was partying with friends. It was a high in and of itself. It was like I was electrified. So I'm trying to think of something I'm looking forward to and I guess I have to say I am sort of looking forward to going to SF this friday to see Cat Power. But there's still that tinge of just wanting to hunker down in my dungeon. :blank


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

TinyFlutter said:


> Thank you, we did have an amazing time at the show .


You're welcome.

That is good to hear.


----------



## harrison

Summer.


----------



## Tower19

I'm looking forward to Tuesdays now that I'm volunteering.


----------



## LilMeRich

This time next year I'll be approaching the big 30. Does that count??


----------



## Tower19

LilMeRich said:


> This time next year I'll be approaching the big 30. Does that count??


I just turned 34 back in September, despite my struggles, I love my 30's way more then my 20's. I feel like when your in your 20's your dealing with stuff far more then in your 30's. Everyone's different of course, but in my life there was more stress in my 20's from outside sources, now its just internal chaos, but for me personally its much different. I went through college which I loved but being around people of my age was not easy. I like that's there's less social pressure on me in my 30's then when I was younger.


----------



## komorikun

Days off from work (4 day weekend in Nov & 9 days in Dec). Plan on being inebriated.


----------



## 8888

Making paper snowflake animals


----------



## 8888

Thanksgiving food


----------



## harrison

Lunch with the family tomorrow - going to the big place in the city I like. My family hasn't seen it before, will be a lot of fun.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Lunch with the family tomorrow - going to the big place in the city I like. My family hasn't seen it before, will be a lot of fun.


That is awesome mate.

Wish you all a good time.


----------



## harrison

Mondo_Fernando said:


> That is awesome mate.
> 
> Wish you all a good time.


Thanks mate - will be good. My brother-in-law is coming too. I want them to see this big new place I go to in the city - somewhere a bit different for them.

I saw that post of yours about the measles - plus I saw it on the news. Terrible - hope everyone will be okay.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Thanks mate - will be good. My brother-in-law is coming too. I want them to see this big new place I go to in the city - somewhere a bit different for them.
> 
> I saw that post of yours about the measles - plus I saw it on the news. Terrible - hope everyone will be okay.


You're welcome mate.

Ah, that cafe in that photo you showed me?

This country is sending aid up there and some that travelled here have created a epidemic here too in the poorest area's. A real mess that the system has to fix.


----------



## harrison

Mondo_Fernando said:


> You're welcome mate.
> 
> *Ah, that cafe in that photo you showed me?*
> 
> This country is sending aid up there and some that travelled here have created a epidemic here too in the poorest area's. A real mess that the system has to fix.


Yeah, that's the one mate - we used to often go to a different one - but I want them all to see this new place. It's pretty good.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yeah, that's the one mate - we used to often go to a different one - but I want them all to see this new place. It's pretty good.


Looks like a good place mate.


----------



## 8888

Playing a new video game I bought


----------



## twitchy666

*what do with December?*

already started
billz paid
next billz Jan

just want keep 2 cars well so they can keep going. both need officially testing this month or Jan so they get cert

since 2016 when there was no Dad, as i usually went visit all years since mum elapsed 2006. i got a new car but Dad finished in May

now a friend's family let me into their home Xmas 2016
not 2017(they away) but was invited for 2018 when their son & family, away in America, wife's family

hope there no more invites

my second time alone boozeless

every day has been and will be empty. nothing to celebrate or live for, at all

best i just let all my accumulated possessions get used by someone else? where can i go? An urn. no point having a home when got nobody or anything


----------



## Barakiel

Therapist appointment in a few days.


----------



## 8888

The snow melting


----------



## Kevin001

Really giving back this month. Paying for people's food or something .


----------



## Barakiel

Breath of the Wild 2


----------



## 8888

Christmas


----------



## AskingAlexandria

I am looking forward to finding a job, so i can pay off some debt.


----------



## 8888

Getting more sales in my online store, it's been slow.


----------



## leaf in the wind

The Big Mac that my mother supposedly bought for me.


----------



## andy1984

sleeping!!!!


----------



## SunshineSam218

I'm looking forward to my cousin visiting my family this Christmas. I think it'll be lovely that he's coming to see us. He's been thinking of my mother a lot because she's taking it hard since my brother has been gone, so I think it's a good thing he's visiting. This indeed has been a hard year for my family, so I am looking forward to his visit.


----------



## andy1984

2 weeks off ****ing work! and xmas alone. glorious! hallelujah


----------



## harrison

Will most likely go somewhere again soon. This heat makes me very restless - and I've been very good for a very long time. Jesus it's been boring.


----------



## leaf in the wind

A shot of Baileys in my evening coffee tonight.


----------



## Perkins

Definitely a job that's decent and doesn't make me want to kill myself or humanity. I've been slowly but surely getting more callbacks so I'm sure it'll happen soon.


----------



## 8888

2020


----------



## daisy21g

Christmas


----------



## harrison

Coming home after dealing with all the stuff I have to do today. I'm really not in the mood for all this.


----------



## losthorizon

Spring, warmer weather and photography.


----------



## harrison

Going away again.


----------



## White Shirt Guy

It's a long term goal that's far from now but moving out is going to be sweet.


----------



## Fun Spirit

The day my family and I win the lottery. I'm going to be gone.:boogie


----------



## CNikki

Move to a different state. Still relatively close to loved ones, but a change of pace will hopefully be worth it. It's increasingly evident that I don't belong in a place where I've pretty much called 'home' all of my life.


----------



## harrison

Hopefully getting some medication that works. And maybe a new shrink.


----------



## Citrine79

~watching hockey tonight

~appointment with my therapist in a few days


----------



## aqwsderf

My trip next month!


----------



## harrison

aqwsderf said:


> My trip next month!


Where are you off to?


----------



## aqwsderf

harrison said:


> aqwsderf said:
> 
> 
> 
> My trip next month!
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you off to?
Click to expand...

London &#128578;


----------



## harrison

aqwsderf said:


> London &#128578;


OMG!!!

I'm coming too.


----------



## aqwsderf

harrison said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> I'm coming too.


Lol see you there &#128514;


----------



## harrison

aqwsderf said:


> Lol see you there &#128514;


No worries. Last time I was there I was manic as hell - about 8 or 9 years ago. I was driving an unregistered BMW I'd bought on ebay around the city, but I had no idea where to go. So I used to get out and ask a taxi to go there and I'd follow along behind him. It was pretty weird.

I want to go again when I'm fairly normal.


----------



## aqwsderf

harrison said:


> No worries. Last time I was there I was manic as hell - about 8 or 9 years ago. I was driving an unregistered BMW I'd bought on ebay around the city, but I had no idea where to go. So I used to get out and ask a taxi to go there and I'd follow along behind him. It was pretty weird.
> 
> I want to go again when I'm fairly normal.


Wow how about gps? I'd be scared to drive somewhere I've never been. This will be my first out of country trip.


----------



## harrison

aqwsderf said:


> Wow how about gps? I'd be scared to drive somewhere I've never been. This will be my first out of country trip.


Oh no the driving was okay. And they drive on the same side of the road as us here in Australia. (on the left) I was pretty crazy at the time so I wouldn't have even thought to look at my phone tbh, although I did have a phone with me at the time.

It was a very strange time and not actually enjoyable at all. It was just weird - and very fast, everything has to be fast when you're like that.

Other than that I was there when I was a bit younger than you are now, at 25. I didn't really appreciate it back then - lots of great old buildings etc to have a look at.

Are you going over to Europe as well?


----------



## aqwsderf

harrison said:


> Oh no the driving was okay. And they drive on the same side of the road as us here in Australia. (on the left) I was pretty crazy at the time so I wouldn't have even thought to look at my phone tbh, although I did have a phone with me at the time.
> 
> It was a very strange time and not actually enjoyable at all. It was just weird - and very fast, everything has to be fast when you're like that.
> 
> Other than that I was there when I was a bit younger than you are now, at 25. I didn't really appreciate it back then - lots of great old buildings etc to have a look at.
> 
> Are you going over to Europe as well?


I'm going for 7 days. I was thinking about going to Liverpool too for the Beatles. But idk about going to another country. What do you think? My family was talking about a day trip to Paris as well but idk if thats worth it or if I should just enjoy England.


----------



## harrison

aqwsderf said:


> I'm going for 7 days. I was thinking about going to Liverpool too for the Beatles. But idk about going to another country. What do you think? My family was talking about a day trip to Paris as well but idk if thats worth it or if I should just enjoy England.


Sorry, I almost forgot to answer you, I'm not feeling well.

Yes I see what you mean - 7 days etc. If you wanted to you could pop over to Paris for a day or so, very close - I think only an hour or a bit more by plane. Even the train is probably fairly quick and would be fun.

Paris is a beautiful place - I'd like to see that again too one day when I'm npt feeling like this. I spent most of my time there in my hotel but what I saw was beautiful.

I'd like to go back to London and see the British Library and go around to some of the bookshops. Maybe also to Harrods again and also to Selfridges - a big department store, I think it's still there. I want to try and take my wife - she has a fear of flying but would come with me if I was patient with her.

I hope you have a wonderful trip anyway - all the best.


----------



## Musicfan

People might think I'm a lost cause but I'm committed to trying therapy this year after comments here encouraging me. So looking forward to that.


----------



## 8888

Having tea later


----------



## Noca

new therapist tomorrow


----------



## Crisigv

Rage Against the Machine in July!!! Wahooooo!


----------



## harrison

Looking forward to spending the day with my wife. Might see a movie or just go to the mall.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Warmer weather, once it starts here.


----------



## CNikki

Completing my undergrad and risk on moving out of state. Unbelievably, I may fare a chance on the latter transition sooner than expected.


----------



## Mango__

I'm going to be snowboarding in Japan in a few days! 😄😄😄😄


----------



## aqwsderf

aqwsderf said:


> My trip next month!


One more weekend! &#128578;


----------



## harrison

aqwsderf said:


> One more weekend! &#128578;


Take a jacket young lady - it'll be cold. I was looking at the temp of London today in the paper and it said 2-9 C. That's pretty cool.


----------



## candy scissors

looking forward to watching the latest Jane Austen movie, Emma.


----------



## aqwsderf

harrison said:


> Take a jacket young lady - it'll be cold. I was looking at the temp of London today in the paper and it said 2-9 C. That's pretty cool.


Definitely. And I'm from Florida so idk how I'll adapt lol. I'm just hoping I'm not exaggerating by taking a parka.


----------



## andy1984

games night tomorrow night!
and games meetup on saturday.
and whatever other games are coming up lol.


----------



## harrison

aqwsderf said:


> Definitely. And I'm from Florida so idk how I'll adapt lol. I'm just hoping I'm not exaggerating by taking a parka.


Oh okay - another person from Florida. From what @zonebox says I think i'd probably like it there - lots of old people (like me) and they drive around nice and slow. (plus it's nice and warm) I should move there one day. 

I'd take a parka for sure. I'm thinking I might go to London again soon - but I'll leave it till the weather warms up a bit. I was there and in Paris in the winter back when I was manic and it was bloody cold.


----------



## aqwsderf

harrison said:


> Oh okay - another person from Florida. From what @zonebox says I think i'd probably like it there - lots of old people (like me) and they drive around nice and slow. (plus it's nice and warm) I should move there one day.
> 
> I'd take a parka for sure. I'm thinking I might go to London again soon - but I'll leave it till the weather warms up a bit. I was there and in Paris in the winter back when I was manic and it was bloody cold.


You would have to move to a smaller town/city, maybe. But any of the major cities will have pretty bad traffic. For example, Miami is #4 in the rudest cities of the US and #6 for worst traffic lol

Well...I hope I survive then. &#129310;


----------



## zonebox

harrison said:


> Oh okay - another person from Florida. From what @*zonebox* says I think i'd probably like it there - lots of old people (like me) and they drive around nice and slow. (plus it's nice and warm) I should move there one day.
> 
> I'd take a parka for sure. I'm thinking I might go to London again soon - but I'll leave it till the weather warms up a bit. I was there and in Paris in the winter back when I was manic and it was bloody cold.


:lol They are much older than you Harrison, and they do drive really slow. The problem is, a lot of them are also heavily medicated, and have a delayed response. They will often pull out in front of you while you are moving at 55 mph, it is pretty scary around here at times. Otherwise it is actually kind of boring around here, it is mostly doctor offices, churches, generic restaurants, and get this.. *not a single bookstore *:cry Well, I do think there is one old beat up used book store actually, which sells mostly novels. They did put in a large assisted living facility just a few weeks ago though.

Where I live, it is kind of bland, stucco homes almost all either a tan, pink, or light blue color, almost all of the a single story, same with the stores. I do live about ten minutes from the gulf, which is pretty cool, but it is so overpopulated here. The population is listed slightly less than 100,000 with a median age of 44 - but that does not include all of the snowbirds, which we have a lot of. Also that census was in 2010, back in 2010 we were going through a large recession, a lot of houses were empty.. now they are all full, I imagine we are probably at around 150,000 now :lol

Take a look at how packed we are in together in this google map.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spring_Hill,_Florida






The roads are never really that empty this time of year, it is usually bumper to bumper here. The video was released in July, so most of the snowbirds were gone.






I took this video 8 years ago, it gives a pretty good look at my neighborhood, and even has my boat in it  Unfortunately, my boat is now on the side of my house and covered in vegetation. I feel really uncomfortable working on it, because people moved in next door and climbing on top of it, gives me a full view of their house.








We may be moving soon though, because it looks like they are putting in a new commercial business, my house may become a parking lot :lol I'm okay with that, I would prefer something with a little more privacy. We purchased this house for $69k in 2008, now it is valued at 120k, so we could afford to move up a bit.


----------



## aqwsderf

I've been to Spring Hill...don't you all have a lot of sinkholes? It's not a major city. Definitely what I'd consider a smaller town. Florida is very diverse. Takes 8 hrs to drive from the south of the state all the way to the north. So it's hard to paint an overall picture. North is closer to what we call the "bible belt" of the US and the south is more latin flavored.


----------



## zonebox

@aqwsderf

We make the top ten list of Florida when it comes to sinkholes. To me, this place is way too crowded I am used to living in the middle of the sticks, and was raised in a town of about 5,000 people. It kind of does have the small town look, because there are so many houses here but not nearly as many businesses. We get a lot of retirees, snow birds, and people that commute to Tampa. To me, a city invokes images of tall buildings, apartments, condos, but here it is mostly just houses stacked upon houses :lol Of course, being that everything is fairly far spaced apart, everyone gets in their cars to go everywhere, which congests traffic. Our public transport is okay, but rarely used and only arrives at the bus stops every hour.


----------



## 8888

Breakfast tomorrow morning


----------



## harrison

zonebox said:


> We may be moving soon though, because it looks like they are putting in a new commercial business, my house may become a parking lot :lol I'm okay with that, I would prefer something with a little more privacy. *We purchased this house for $69k in 2008, now it is valued at 120k, so we could afford to move up a bit.*


That's amazing you can get a house for that mate - but I'm glad you could get one and that you'll be able to move up in the housing market a bit.

Melbourne is very expensive - my wife's house was about 350 or so I think - about 14 years ago. Now it'd be worth around the 8 or 9 hundred mark. You don't get much for less than a million here - not in a decent area anyway.

Yeah - I won't be moving anywhere tbh. I'd miss my wife and my son too much anyway. If anything I'll just spend a bit more time up in SE Asia as I get older - especially Bali of course, I know that place very well and I have a few friends there. Really nice people.

I could go and live in the Uk if I wanted to - I have a British passport because of my Dad, but I'll probably just visit and try and find nice old books.


----------



## 10k

rohde and schwarz oscilloscope


----------



## oguzwst

My Amazon package


----------



## mmefate

Spring


----------



## 8888

My mentor coming tomorrow


----------



## godlover

Talking to my former chemistry teacher on Friday. She always makes me smile and the last time we talked she gave me a hug!


----------



## Fun Spirit

Hopefully getting hired. I really need this. Not just financially but to really focus on myself. I'm just tired. Just thinking about having a job makes somewhat happy because I been holding out in having things for a very long time.


----------



## harrison

Sunshine Lady said:


> Hopefully getting hired. I really need this. Not just financially but to really focus on myself. I'm just tired. Just thinking about having a job makes somewhat happy because I been holding out in having things for a very long time.


I hope you get your job, and I like your new username. 

I'm very tired too - plus I'm looking forward to when all this coronavirus thing will be over. It's very worrying.


----------



## Suchness

Watching a movie with my new friend.


----------



## Fun Spirit

harrison said:


> I hope you get your job, and I like your new username.
> 
> I'm very tired too - plus I'm looking forward to when all this coronavirus thing will be over. It's very worrying.


I kind of hope so too but just recently i'm having doubts. Now I'm looking forward to my Sister asking her manager for a position in the stockroom at her job. Just her thoughtfulness gave me a sense of hope even though I was looking forward to the other job. And Thanks.

Yeah I want this Cornavirus to be over too. Please don't get sick Harrison. You're up in age.


----------



## harrison

Sunshine Lady said:


> I kind of hope so too but just recently i'm having doubts. Now I'm looking forward to my Sister asking her manager for a position in the stockroom at her job. Just her thoughtfulness gave me a sense of hope even though I was looking forward to the other job. And Thanks.
> 
> Yeah I want this Cornavirus to be over too. Please don't get sick Harrison. You're up in age.


Thanks young lady - I'll be okay. My wife is already obsessed with it and knows pretty much everything there is to know about it. She won't let me get sick - besides, I need to look after her.


----------



## 8888

Coronavirus being under control


----------



## burgerchuckie

I live life 1 day at a time. So I look forward that tomorrow will be a better day #cheesy


----------



## michellecarney

I'm looking forward to being able to see people in real life again very soon!


----------



## Kevin001

Being able to give again next month....really help out people.


----------



## harrison

Going to the airport when all this is over.


----------



## harrison

lily said:


> Going to Christian bible study group when all this is over. Where do you want to fly to?


Hi Lily - I'l probably go to Bali and Thailand. Not sure when that will be now though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Getting a mattress


----------



## PF123

Sunday's video chat. It'll be nice to see everyone again.


----------



## Kevin001

Getting my haircut


----------



## harrison

Having a Skype call with my son and my wife.


----------



## 8888

Having leftover pizza later.


----------



## CNikki

For this pandemic to be over with. Then I'll know what is next.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I'm really looking forward to hearing from my friend. It is like Christmas eve. I just couldn't believe it.


----------



## slyfox

Being able to shop when I want and not worrying about stores being so crowded. Miss being able to shop at 2 or 3 am if I wanted. Stores are very crowded here during the day since the pandemic. Don't know how everyone isn't stocked up already with the way they are shopping. It's like shopping around Christmas everyday. Unless I really need something I try to only shop right before closing or as early in the morning as the shops open. Still far busier than it used to be at those times.


----------



## harrison

Selling more books and getting a lot more money. I'd forgotten how good it feels when that cash hits your account.


----------



## 8888

Getting the fancy face mask I ordered online.


----------



## 10k

Start to invest


----------



## BeautyandRage

Working out again


----------



## cherryblossom0116

Spending the rainy weekend in bed watching movies!


----------



## CWe

My foot issue to heal so i can walk again


----------



## A Caged Animal

I look forward to having something to look forward to.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My TV & futon arriving


----------



## 8888

Going to the park


----------



## harrison

Skype call with my wife and son tonight. God I miss them.


----------



## leaf in the wind

The Canucks game tomorrow.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Having all of this BS end.


----------



## 8888

Hearing from the intake people for an outpatient program, I feel like I need the support.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Not existing anymore.


----------



## harrison

Skype call with my wife and son tonight.


----------



## Mlt18

Death


----------



## Kevin001

Gaining more independence and getting my income up.


----------



## Myosr

The minute I fall asleep. Daily goal. Soft pillow good.


----------



## harrison

When this pandemic is more under control and we can travel again. Man I'm going to go on such a trip.


----------



## alwaysrunning

This is a tough question


----------



## harrison

The cool change that's supposed to be coming this afternoon - God it's hot.


----------



## Reality Sucks

Getting a PlayStation 5 when all the bots stop taking up all the stock.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I have so much money right now, it's great.


----------



## staticradio725

Looking forward to the libraries in my area opening up to the public again once this COVID thing is under control. I've gotten very, very sick of working out of my own bedroom xP


----------



## alwaysrunning

When my headache goes


----------



## harrison

Getting more money. Just give me all of it.


----------

